# Xanadu



## andyzee (May 6, 2007)

Well, looks like construction on NJ's indoor skiing has started:


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 7, 2007)

Crazy stuff.  I grew up 7 miles east on Rt. 3.  I actually think I will take the kids when this opens up.  I would certainly wait until the summer ot do it.  Nothing like skiing in a swamp.


----------



## ctenidae (May 7, 2007)

That does look to be a stately pleasure dome, I'll decree.
Will Kubla Kahn be on hand for teh opening ceremonies?

The one in Beijing uses about $2K a day in electricity (a fact we discovered just after realizing it was Earth Day. Oops)


----------



## nycskier (May 7, 2007)

I guess in July i can get some turns in then go to the track and bet on horses!

I wonder if they will keep the ski dome open when the giants play. Nothing like tailgating, watching the Giants and then some post game runs! 

Taking a few runs at Xanadu would certainly beat sitting in post game traffic!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 7, 2007)

They should cover the roof with solar panels.  They are thinking of putting them on the new Jets/Giants stadium that they are building.  Yes, nycskier that would be good after a game but I'll be there after a Jets game.:grin:


----------



## jerryg (May 7, 2007)

Does the ramp go all the way down to the parking lot level or is that it. I was told this place would be the largest indoor ski facility in the world. Hmm. Looks far from it.


----------



## ctenidae (May 7, 2007)

Okay, I was looking for a picture of the Qaio Bo place in Beijing, and I ran across this snippet from an article, which made me spew tea all over my desk http://www.ebeijing.gov.cn/Tour/News/t295347.htm:

_A Mr. Wang said, "When I first started to swim on chilly winter days, I felt like I would freeze. But I persisted for five years and now I feel uncomfortable if I don't swim at least twice every week, even on icy days."_

Haven't found an outdoor pic yet, but I know there is a website somewhere...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 7, 2007)

Here is some info from the Meadowlands Xanadu fact sheet on meadowlandsxanadu.com

SNOW DOME:
Rising approximately 140 feet tall and more than 160,000 square feet of cold area, this
will be the first indoor snow sports facility in the U.S. The Snow Dome will offer visitors
a year-round alpine experience, featuring varying slopes that will appeal to skiers of
different skill levels and a separate area for snowboarding. The Snow Dome has been
designed to allow for quarter pipe and jumps to be installed. It promises ski enthusiasts
perfect ski conditions all year round, with real, high-quality snow and consistently cold
temperatures.

Snow Dome Statistics:
- Novice ski slope: 330 feet long by 120 feet wide
- Advanced ski slope: 780 feet long by 150 feet wide
- Total elevation of advanced ski slope: 112 feet
- Total cold side area: 160,000 square feet
- Lifts: two carpet lifts on the novice slope, one four-seat chair lift; and one pull
lift.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 7, 2007)

I will takr my kids there in the summer. There is a chance they are going to be building one in Riverhead LI in the next 2 to 3 years....That would be a fun thing to do with my kids on a Sat night....skiing on LI is back:wink:


----------



## MarkC (May 7, 2007)

Does anybody know when this project will be complete?


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2007)

112 feet of vertical? Rock on! If it were closer, I'd try it.....once. A 20 turn bump run might be interesting...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> 112 feet of vertical? Rock on! If it were closer, I'd try it.....once. A 20 turn bump run might be interesting...


Once would be about it...Makes Sundown look like JH.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It promises ski enthusiasts
> perfect ski conditions all year round, with real, high-quality snow and consistently cold
> temperatures.




It's going to take a lot of snowmaking to maintain waist deep powder all the time....:lol:


----------



## SkiDog (May 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> It's going to take a lot of snowmaking to maintain waist deep powder all the time....:lol:



Ha you'd better come with something that would propel you through waist deep...that vert there isnt going to cut it.. 

M


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Does anybody know when this project will be complete?


 
2008


----------



## nycskier (May 7, 2007)

With a 112 foot vertical I hope the expert slope is bumped up like crazy!

With enough moguls on it it could be fun for a couple of runs especially in mid summer when I am craving skiing (and airconditioning)!


----------



## maplevalleymaster (May 7, 2007)

This is absurd. Dubai is one thing, but there are actual ski areas with actual mountains not that long from the Meadowlands. Quite honestly, I would rather wait for real skiing instead of steel supports. And we worry about global warming????


----------



## jerryg (May 7, 2007)

maplevalleymaster said:


> This is absurd. Dubai is one thing, but there are actual ski areas with actual mountains not that long from the Meadowlands. Quite honestly, I would rather wait for real skiing instead of steel supports. And we worry about global warming????



Not that I disagree with your statement, but look down at your sig line and then think what you'd do in the summer when you start to get antsy for the buyers guides to come out...


----------



## ctenidae (May 8, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Snow Dome Statistics:
> - Novice ski slope: 330 feet long by 120 feet wide
> - Advanced ski slope: 780 feet long by 150 feet wide
> - Total elevation of advanced ski slope: 112 feet
> ...



Looks to be about the same size as Qaio Bo (probably a semi-standard design?), but I think they may have gone overboard on the lifts- two carpets will probably overwhelm the novice slope, and a quad for sure will overload the "expert". Qaio Bo has two Pomas on the expert side, and both of them running full would have made for a very crowded slope (especially the way the Chinese ski). Qaio Bo also put a hotel in under the slope, which it doesn't look like Xanadu will do. Waste of space, that.

Colony Capital is doing the funding- that's agroup that knows a thing or two about such things (http://www.colonyinc.com)- Carrefour, Station Casinos, Punch Taverns (UK), Raffles Hotels, etc.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Does anybody know when this project will be complete?



I heard this November...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2008)

780 feet long.......30 mph = 44 feet per second.....26 seconds to get down.+ fudge factor...figure about 40 seconds per run. I'll give it a whirl. Wonder if they will make a mogul run, maybe we could lobby for it!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2008)

kingslug said:


> 780 feet long.......30 mph = 44 feet per second.....26 seconds to get down.+ fudge factor...figure about 40 seconds per run. I'll give it a whirl. Wonder if they will make a mogul run, maybe we could lobby for it!!!



KingSlug you need a better calculator..lol

780 feet divided by 44 feet is under 18 seconds..with the right wax..hopefully 40+ mph will be achievable before a giant Hockey stop..lol...if enough AZers ski the same line over and over again I'm sure we can get a little bump line going..I imagine things will be groomed every hour or two like an ice skating rink..

oh yeah and the expert run is going to have an average pitch less than 15%..percent..not degrees..yikes..I hope they build a huge booter..if you get enough air..you might hit your head on the ceiling..lol

At Killington last week..AllSkiing mentioned that you might not be able to use your own skis..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard this November...



Just in time for winter. :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Just in time for winter. :blink:



Well after next ski season..they'll be open every summer for the rest of our lives...construction is behind schedule


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.mogullogic.com/Finnish.html

I know I'm not the only one who has trouble forcing themselves to do flats training. If it was in CT, and they offered "season" passes, I might be interested.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope they offer some ungroomed terrain, woods preferred. Hopefully the roof retracts to let in natural snow.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I hope they offer some ungroomed terrain, woods preferred.



I'm hoping for some 30 foot drops, Rocky Mountain style.


I do like how the "advanced" ski slope is at 8°. What is that, an easy blue square? Overall, though, I think it's cool. It'll make skiing a lot more accessible for a lot of people, even if it's just a taste. 800' is actually a pretty decent run, too. For comparison, a WC bump run can be 860' long, so you have almost a full length bump run (let's just forget that WC bump runs are on 29° pitches.)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'm hoping for some 30 foot drops, Rocky Mountain style.
> 
> 
> I do like how the "advanced" ski slope is at 8°. What is that, an easy blue square? Overall, though, I think it's cool. It'll make skiing a lot more accessible for a lot of people, even if it's just a taste. 800' is actually a pretty decent run, too. For comparison, a WC bump run can be 860' long, so you have almost a full length bump run (let's just forget that WC bump runs are on 29° pitches.)



I'm loving it that I can surf in the morning and ski a few hours later.  I'm sure the novelty will wear off...but it will help smooth out those summer jones' I get.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm loving it that I can surf in the morning and ski a few hours later.  I'm sure the novelty will wear off...but it will help smooth out those summer jones' I get.



I'll be hitting up the Stage Deli for a ginormous corned beef sandwich..then burning it off with 200 runs down the black diamond at Xanadu..actually I might need 300 runs to burn that off..lol


----------



## hardline (Apr 26, 2008)

i dont care what people say. this is dope. i have already bought myself  a little 156 jib stick. it takes me less that 12 min for my office in the city to get there, 25 from my house. i will take long lunches 3 times a week durring the sumer and go. hell ill even do bussines meetings there. im not expecting it to be a ski area just a place to get a fix. i hope they have a pass of some sort. i could without a doubt do a min of three days a week there for a hour or two. i just like snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> it takes me less that 12 min for my office in the city to get there,




Are you a toll collector on the Lincoln Tunnel?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Are you a toll collector on the Lincoln Tunnel?



LMFAO


----------



## SnowRider (Apr 27, 2008)

> Other faux snow meccas are on the drawing board: A Las Vegas firm planning North America's largest indoor water park recently announced it will be adding snow slopes, with a tentative opening in 2011. A North Carolina dome has been proposed, with six indoor triple-chair lifts and five runs built on an actual mountainside. Another ambitious developer near Atlanta wants to build a destination community that includes ski slopes, a regulation NHL hockey rink, a 1-mile snowmobile racetrack, hotels, restaurants, retail shopping, and residences.



From the Boston Globe.

Honestly that is insane. Imagine an indoor ski dome in Burlington or somewhere more north. I would imagine it would do great.

whole article: http://www.boston.com/travel/explor...07/12/27/for_indoor_slopes_business_looks_up/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> From the Boston Globe.
> 
> Honestly that is insane. Imagine an indoor ski dome in Burlington or somewhere more north. I would imagine it would do great.
> 
> whole article: http://www.boston.com/travel/explor...07/12/27/for_indoor_slopes_business_looks_up/




Indoor ski slopes will do the best near large population centers...I don';t think one would fly in Burlington VT..too many enviromentalists and purists..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Indoor ski slopes will do the best near large population centers...I don';t think one would fly in Burlington VT..too many enviromentalists and purists..



I think he was referring to Burlington, Massachusettes, not VT.


----------



## hardline (Apr 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Are you a toll collector on the Lincoln Tunnel?



funny, office is on 46th so when there is no traffic durring the day its super fast.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> funny, office is on 46th so when there is no traffic durring the day its super fast.



ahhh...I used to work on 42nd and 6th.  I miss working in the city.  May return one day.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2008)

I passed by this mess the other day and for the first time actually drove around it so I got to see it from a couple of differnt angles. I can't help but laugh and turn my head from side to side in disbelief. Snowshed trail a Killington is far bigger and steeper.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I passed by this mess the other day and for the first time actually drove around it so I got to see it from a couple of differnt angles. I can't help but laugh and turn my head from side to side in disbelief. Snowshed trail a Killington is far bigger and steeper.



We can only hope that they're steeper trails inside..lol..

Andy would you ski Xanadu in the summer?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We can only hope that they're steeper trails inside..lol..
> 
> Andy would you ski Xanadu in the summer?


 
Nope, have better things to do with my time. Summer is for hiking, biking, blading, camping, etc...


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 28, 2008)

We're gonna check it out.


----------



## hardline (Apr 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Nope, have better things to do with my time. Summer is for hiking, biking, blading, camping, etc...



all of which you can still do. you can hit diablo in the morning for some downhill then take few runs in the afternoon and be on the beach in the evening for drinks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Nope, have better things to do with my time. Summer is for hiking, biking, blading, camping, etc...




Eventually skiing will be a part of my summer routine..I just need more money...I'd pay 5 bucks to see a picture of AndyZee on rollerblades..lol..I hope he doesn't wear spandex:smash:


----------



## tcharron (Apr 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Eventually skiing will be a part of my summer routine..I just need more money...I'd pay 5 bucks to see a picture of AndyZee on rollerblades..lol..I hope he doesn't wear spandex:smash:



But would they look like this?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd pay 5 bucks to see a picture of AndyZee on rollerblades..lol..I hope he doesn't wear spandex:smash:


 
Would you like to pay by check, credit card or paypal?


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2008)

Hot tub nipple shots, smelly blister-laden feet, and now roller blading pics? Cripes, Andy. What's next?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hot tub nipple shots, smelly blister-laden feet, and now roller blading pics? Cripes, Andy. What's next?


 
Dude, you're just asking for trouble :smash: :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Would you like to pay by check, credit card or paypal?



You don't look 260 pounds in that picture..:smash:


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn, that calculator is now in the garbage. Hell if this thing lets me stay in some kind of skiing shape in the summer I'm all for it. But it needs a mogul run!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Damn, that calculator is now in the garbage. Hell if this thing lets me stay in some kind of skiing shape in the summer I'm all for it. But it needs a mogul run!!!



I don't see the thing keeping me in skiing shape over the summer...Xanadu will prepare me for Blue mountain the way Blue mountain prepares me for Jackson Hole..lol..not much..but it will be cool to click into bindings and slide on frozen water..


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Damn, that calculator is now in the garbage. Hell if this thing lets me stay in some kind of skiing shape in the summer I'm all for it. But it needs a mogul run!!!



If there was a bump run, I'd be inclined to give it a try.  Xanadu AZ vid? Mad Steezy Yo.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You don't look 260 pounds in that picture..:smash:


 

Probably 230-240 in that one. Since then I quit smoking and this past ski season hurt, since I didn't ski much.


----------



## hardline (Apr 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't see the thing keeping me in skiing shape over the summer...Xanadu will prepare me for Blue mountain the way Blue mountain prepares me for Jackson Hole..lol..not much..but it will be cool to click into bindings and slide on frozen water..



i have to agree. it will be fun to do some sliding durring the warm months.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

Bumpity


----------



## hardline (May 28, 2008)

i just drove by today on my way to meet a client and was thinking that it would be great to have a meeting on snow.


----------



## SkiDork (May 29, 2008)

Anyone have recent pics?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2008)

120 ft of vert  --WTF is that --u gotta be kidding me  ??   Man you guys r gonna get altitude sickness


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Anyone have recent pics?



Just think of blue and orange steel panels with the New Jersey Turnpike and the Hackensack Meadowlands swamp as a backdrop and you'll get the picture.


----------



## skiadikt (May 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 120 ft of vert  --WTF is that --u gotta be kidding me  ??   Man you guys r gonna get altitude sickness



yeah 120 is pretty weak. double that with a bump run and we'd have something. having said that i'll still be checking it out.


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> yeah 120 is pretty weak. double that with a bump run and we'd have something. having said that i'll still be checking it out.


 
I'm about 15 minutes away, and still won't be checking it out. Everytime me and my wife pass by that place, we shake our heads in disbelief that anyone could take this seriously.


----------



## SkiDork (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm about 15 minutes away, and still won't be checking it out. Everytime me and my wife pass by that place, we shake our heads in disbelief that anyone could take this seriously.




But the inside of the Ski Dubai looks reasonbly do-able.  Is this one much smaller or something?


----------



## jack97 (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm about 15 minutes away, and still won't be checking it out. Everytime me and my wife pass by that place, we shake our heads in disbelief that anyone could take this seriously.




Ever been to the bar, by last call, some of those women start looking very pretty.


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> But the inside of the Ski Dubai looks reasonbly do-able. Is this one much smaller or something?


 
Quick estimate, about 25-30% of Snowshed.
Snowshed is 560 vertical

*Some fun facts about Ski Dubai*

Price: 150 dirhams (about $40) for two hours
Vertical Drop: 203 feet
Snow base: 6,000 tons
Temperature: 28° F
Time to ski from top to bottom: 25 seconds
Carbon footprint: Scary


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2008)

Yeah and  that  112 vert is on a 780 ft long slope which  is  less than 8 home lots long in an average development (100'150 ' 

lot) .. Sounds real GNARLY


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

I found this funny:lol::

"*Moguls:*
You will find Dubai's finest mogul run to be the one you create with a shovel. Please don't mistaken a fallen skier with a white turban and dishdasha as a mogul. Remember that moguls do not screem when you ski over them. "

taken from http://www.mountainyahoos.com/SkiResorts/Dubai.html


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2008)

A friend of mine has skied the Dubai thing a few times...  he's working on one of those big hotels there...

He says it's a blast...


----------



## SkiDork (May 29, 2008)

So only 60% the vertical drop...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 120 ft of vert  --WTF is that --u gotta be kidding me  ??   Man you guys r gonna get altitude sickness



In the middle of the summer 120 vert will be awesome..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm about 15 minutes away, and still won't be checking it out. Everytime me and my wife pass by that place, we shake our heads in disbelief that anyone could take this seriously.




Boo..you're not as diehard as me...yet you will drive to New Hampshire in mid June to ski a patch of snow..lol..


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Boo..you're not as diehard as me...yet you will drive to New Hampshire in mid June to ski a patch of snow..lol..



I can't wait to check it out...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> I can't wait to check it out...



AZ day???


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

Has there been any indication as to how much it's going to cost to ski there?

If I were closer by I'd want to check it out, assuming it wasn't totally cost prohibitive..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Has there been any indication as to how much it's going to cost to ski there?
> 
> If I were closer by I'd want to check it out, assuming it wasn't totally cost prohibitive..



I've heard 20 bucks an hour..I don't see skiing there more than 2 hours...but there's nothing official..I would expect there to be peak and off-peak times that could affect the rates...plus alot of people will most likely be renting skis/cold weather gear which could also affect the rates..Connecticut isn't that close to Northern NJ..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meadowlands_Xanadu


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Boo..you're not as diehard as me...yet you will drive to New Hampshire in mid June to ski a patch of snow..lol..


 

Far better atmosphere and at that point, it's not just about skiing. If you read my posts, I enjoy hiking as well. As a matter of fact, my last trip report from Tux was in the hiking section, not the skiing section. So stick that in your bonnet! :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Far better atmosphere and at that point, it's not just about skiing. If you read my posts, I enjoy hiking as well. As a matter of fact, my last trip report from Tux was in the hiking section, not the skiing section. So stick that in your bonnet! :smash:



Atmosphere...shmatmosphere...I just like to shred the gnar...I'd ski frozen dogshit if it was slick enough..


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Atmosphere...shmatmosphere...I just like to shred the gnar...I'd ski frozen dogshit if it was slick enough..


 
Wouldn't unfrozen be preferable? In right location, could be better than Xanadu.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wouldn't unfrozen be preferable? In right location, could be better than Xanadu.



Andy, don't hold back.  Why don't you tell us how you really feel about Xanadu.  It sounds like you think it's gonna be pretty cool...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Atmosphere...shmatmosphere...I just like to shred the gnar...I'd ski frozen dogshit if it was slick enough..



  Welcome to the Xanadu slopes cuz that's what we're talkin bout here -- skiing ??  down a gnarly half block long pile o Frozen Dogshit


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wouldn't unfrozen be preferable? In right location, could be better than Xanadu.



I don't understand why your so "down" on it..    It's just something to do..  Like any other indoor activity... Bowling.. Ice skating... basketball...

I prefer to swim in the ocean but I'll still jump into a little pool in a friends back yard...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wouldn't unfrozen be preferable? In right location, could be better than Xanadu.



No..unfrozen would be too slow..frozen would be faster and better for laying down deep carves with sharp edges..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> I don't understand why your so "down" on it..    It's just something to do..  Like any other indoor activity... Bowling.. Ice skating... basketball...
> 
> I prefer to swim in the ocean but I'll still jump into a little pool in a friends back yard...




Well some people are ski snobs..there are some people who live spitting distance from the Poconos and could go night skiing after work but they only ski on big ski trips..and there are some that don't even bother with night skiing because it's too cold and icy..and others who don't even bother with the east..to each it's own...I draw the line at railjams..


----------



## skiadikt (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm about 15 minutes away, and still won't be checking it out. Everytime me and my wife pass by that place, we shake our heads in disbelief that anyone could take this seriously.



not seriously. more for a once & out giggle ... (damn can't believe i left the gear up at the ski house.)


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> I don't understand why your so "down" on it.. It's just something to do.. Like any other indoor activity... Bowling.. Ice skating... basketball...
> 
> I prefer to swim in the ocean but I'll still jump into a little pool in a friends back yard...


 
I'm down on it cause I think folks are making a lot more out of it than it merits. In my case, come warm weather, I prefer to be hiking, biking, etc...... not skiing 120 of vertical. Also, I pass by there and find it to be one big joke. I'll shut up now  and wait for the reviews.


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm down on it cause I think folks are making a lot more out of it than it merits. In my case, come warm weather, I prefer to be hiking, biking, etc...... not skiing 120 of vertical. Also, I pass by there and find it to be one big joke. I'll shut up now  and wait for the reviews.



Come on now...  Rainy day... Hot and humid... Head over there.. get toasted...  jump a pair of tele skis or a snowboard...    

Sounds a lot like recreation to me - I'm not talking season pass here...


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Come on now... Rainy day... Hot and humid... Head over there.. get toasted... jump a pair of tele skis or a snowboard...
> 
> Sounds a lot like recreation to me - I'm not talking season pass here...


 

I'll shut up now :smile: and wait for the reviews.

(Got this thread bookmarked)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2008)

My guess is that skiing negligible vertical in a tin-walled shed on manmade ice in the Meadowlands must be like having a sexual encounter with a blow-up doll. Just because it's there and just because you haven't had the real thing in a while won't make it *good*. Better than nothing? Somehow I don't think so...


----------



## jack97 (May 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My guess is that skiing negligible vertical in a tin-walled shed on manmade ice in the Meadowlands must be like having a sexual encounter with a blow-up doll. Just because it's there and just because you haven't had the real thing in a while won't make it *good*. Better than nothing? Somehow I don't think so...



If they place kickers, they might get the park rats. Throw in the bumps and they attract the moguls whores like me. 

I can lap a single mogul run all day.  I don't need a change of scenery to break the monotony b/c there isn't any, but thats just me.


----------



## Philpug (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well some people are ski snobs..there are some people who live spitting distance from the Poconos and could go night skiing after work but they only ski on big ski trips..and there are some that don't even bother with night skiing because it's too cold and icy..and others who don't even bother with the east..to each it's own...I draw the line at railjams..


Thats me


----------



## njskier (May 29, 2008)

You might have to wait till next July to try it. The hole project has had it's opening date  pushed back till next July from this November. Supposedly it's because of a lack of tenants.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> not seriously. more for a once & out giggle ... (damn can't believe i left the gear up at the ski house.)




You can rent there and I don't see skiing there until next summer since they aren't opening until at least November..Where is your ski house?


----------



## hardline (May 29, 2008)

njskier said:


> You might have to wait till next July to try it. The hole project has had it's opening date  pushed back till next July from this November. Supposedly it's because of a lack of tenants.



they will open as soon as they can. the tennants that have already leased property will not paying rent till they do open. the funding company will not let the place sit there for a full year making no money. if they can open a portion they will do it without hesitation. they have sunk a ton of cash into and they need to see some return. i deal with projects all the time where they investors what to open before you are at 100% completion so they can start generation revenue so they can start recouping the intial outlay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Come on now...  Rainy day... Hot and humid... Head over there.. get toasted...  jump a pair of tele skis or a snowboard...
> 
> Sounds a lot like recreation to me - I'm not talking season pass here...




Totally..I'm not getting a season pass but a couple turns would be steezy in the Garden State in the summer.  It would be a good place to try snowboarding..maybe I'll become a knuckledragger.  Over a decade ago when they built the snowdome in Japan..I instantly thought how cool it would be...I feel like if I don't hit up Xanadu..nobody will..but I skied Blue mountain more than 200 days the past 3 seasons combined..so I'm not some fairweather snob..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Thats me




You had fun at Blue last season..I remember you staying there later than me...Quality over quantity...why not have both..lol..it's skiing.it's like sex and pizza..there's no such thing as a bad ski day..


----------



## Beetlenut (May 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Greg*
> 
> 
> _112 feet of vertical? Rock on! If it were closer, I'd try it.....once. A 20 turn bump run might be interesting..._





ALLSKIING said:


> Once would be about it...Makes Sundown look like JH.


 
Wow, an indoor Yagoo! Now you see why I don't even bother going 15 minutes down the street!


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Throw in the bumps and they attract the moguls whores like me.
> 
> I can lap a single mogul run all day.  I don't need a change of scenery to break the monotony b/c there isn't any, but thats just me.



+1

Somehow I doubt they will dedicate any of that precious terrain to bumps though...


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Something like this might keep me occupied for a few hours a couple times during the summer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something like this might keep me occupied for a few hours a couple times during the summer:


I could ski that all day in a hot july or august heat wave.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I could ski that all day in a hot july or august heat wave.



Yep. I would be able to bust out a bad ass spread eagle by September... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something like this might keep me occupied for a few hours a couple times during the summer:



Looks like fun to me!  I could kill plenty of time there for sure!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something like this might keep me occupied for a few hours a couple times during the summer:




mad steezy yo!!!!


----------



## Philpug (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a Hart F17 Demo day waiting to happen.


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

i might even do some skiing:-o


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Looks like a Hart F17 Demo day waiting to happen.



Word!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 31, 2008)

Like I've probably said earlier in this thread (I think my first post on this forum was on this thread) I'll probably go there in the summer a couple of times if I'm really jonesin'.  I would do the same run 30 times at Campgaw when I lived 10 minutes away from it and it was only 600' long, so I think it would be a good way to spend a hot summer day, we'll see.  I know I'll never go there when there is still snow on the mountains outside, that would be silly.


----------



## powderman (Aug 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

Any word on the opening day???


----------



## hardline (Aug 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Any word on the opening day???



still thinks its going to be fall. one of my clients is going to open a bar in the complex. which means i can do lunch time turns durring the install.we have a pretty good source for info. they will open as soon as they can. i will try to drive by tomorrow and snap some pics.


----------



## hardline (Aug 4, 2008)

just checked the web cam getting close


----------



## njskier (Aug 5, 2008)

As is said in the past I believe the project has been pushed back until next July. The company I work for is on site installing all the Fire/Life Safety equipment. The ground breaking was almost a year late yet the original completion date of 11/28/08 never changed. With the soft economy I guess the developers felt it was better to push the opening back 8 months rather than pay for massive amounts of OT. Hopefully the link works for this article from this past May.


http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/xanadu/


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

njskier said:


> As is said in the past I believe the project has been pushed back until next July. The company I work for is on site installing all the Fire/Life Safety equipment. The ground breaking was almost a year late yet the original completion date of 11/28/08 never changed. With the soft economy I guess the developers felt it was better to push the opening back 8 months rather than pay for massive amounts of OT. Hopefully the link works for this article from this past May.
> 
> 
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/xanadu/



they started out offereing some silly offers to tennents but the are now changing that. i was talking with my client last night and he said he wasn't sure if they where going to do the deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump

Phillycore's post inspired bump

Who would hit Xanadu right now?  I definitely would.  Depending on how much I enjoyed the experience, I'd honestly consider an overnight down there once a summer.  Just a little fix to keep the addiction in check until November


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd hit it like a teenager on a viagra pill.


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Bump
> 
> Phillycore's post inspired bump
> 
> Who would hit Xanadu right now?  I definitely would.  Depending on how much I enjoyed the experience, I'd honestly consider an overnight down there once a summer.  Just a little fix to keep the addiction in check until November



stop and think about that statment for a sec. you just said you would go south to ski. did you ever think you would say that. 

what i really know is ow much my season pass is going to cost.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm also very interested in the season pass costs?  In fact, what will they define as a "season"?

Also need to know their hours of operations.  

I'd love to see some of their engineering data...tons of cooling power, KW or Amps used, backup systems


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> stop and think about that statment for a sec. you just said you would go south to ski. did you ever think you would say that.



It is a bizarre concept, but what's even more bizarre is going south to ski in August :blink:


You know though, I can completely see a rowdy August AZ gathering at Xanadu some August down the road.  As this 'community' continues to grow and more and more members get to know each other I can vision a helluva a mid-summer 'ski' party.  :beer:


----------



## hardline (Aug 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a bizarre concept, but what's even more bizarre is going south to ski in August :blink:
> 
> 
> You know though, I can completely see a rowdy August AZ gathering at Xanadu some August down the road.  As this 'community' continues to grow and more and more members get to know each other I can vision a helluva a mid-summer 'ski' party.  :beer:



to funny i was thinking the same dam thing. then we all can go out in the city. who knew NYC would be a place to go get some turns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

As they say, Only in New York :lol:


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Aug 31, 2008)

The Atlanta ski dome will have a bump run.  
Its been over a year since I heard anything else about the dome in Atlanta and I dont know where they are today with that thing, but as of last August, as per an Atlanta newspaper :
"one developer wants to build the world's largest indoor ski resort on Georgia 400 in Dawson County, along Lake Lanier.
Mount Pegasus is an estimated $1 billion ski dome.
"It'll be a million square foot indoor ski dome with five runs. For the snowboarders, we'll have two quarter-pipes, a half-pipe, and a super pipe; a mogul field. We'll have the world's only indoor snowmobile track -- we'll have a one mile Formula One snowmobile track," 

I have also heard the dome planned for Riverhead LI will have a bump run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a bizarre concept, but what's even more bizarre is going south to ski in August :blink:
> 
> 
> You know though, I can completely see a rowdy August AZ gathering at Xanadu some August down the road.  As this 'community' continues to grow and more and more members get to know each other I can vision a helluva a mid-summer 'ski' party.  :beer:



I'd be down...combining  a visit to the Big Apple and some indoor turns would be mad steezy yo...I'd put the fastest wax on my skis and ski right into the wall...lol


----------



## powderman (Aug 31, 2008)

Xanadu is just a bunny hill so I wouldn't even drive two hours to ski there, let alone an overnight trip.  Seriously, unless you have access to the Southern Hemisphere or even Timberline Lodge, enjoy what summer has to offer.  It's a lot more fun than skiing at a bunny hill.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 31, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> I have also heard the dome planned for Riverhead LI will have a bump run.


That would make my day!!! Summer bumps on LI..How sweet is that. Hope they get this thing done!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As they say, Only in New York :lol:



It's in New Jersey just like Giants stadium.  Also yes I'd hit it in the summer a couple of times, it's about an hour drive for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2008)

powderman said:


> Xanadu is just a bunny hill so I wouldn't even drive two hours to ski there, let alone an overnight trip.  Seriously, unless you have access to the Southern Hemisphere or even Timberline Lodge, enjoy what summer has to offer.  It's a lot more fun than skiing at a bunny hill.



I'd give my left nut to ski a bunny hill right now..less than 2 hours away..


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It's in New Jersey just like Giants stadium.  Also yes I'd hit it in the summer a couple of times, it's about an hour drive for me.



but for a summer trip it would be fun to hit the city then spend a few hours at the dome. if they have a pass i will go a few times a week. i wonder what they are going to do for patrolers? that is a will they use the NSP.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm gonna wait until it actually opens and the hype dies down, find out the hours they're open, best time to go, and read some reviews first. So far it only registers as a novelty on my stoke meter.


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm gonna wait until it actually opens and the hype dies down, find out the hours they're open, best time to go, and read some reviews first. So far it only registers as a novelty on my stoke meter.



the first few weeks will be nuts but after its going to be a shit ton of fun on a day in augest that is 90 to leave work early and get some turns befor dinner.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As they say, Only in New York :lol:



Or Dublin or London.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> Xanadu is just a bunny hill so I wouldn't even drive two hours to ski there, let alone an overnight trip.  Seriously, unless you have access to the Southern Hemisphere or even Timberline Lodge, enjoy what summer has to offer.  It's a lot more fun than skiing at a bunny hill.



Three to four months of hiding from bugs, evil humidity,  and excessive sunlight is less fun than a bunny hill.


----------



## powderman (Sep 1, 2008)

MadPadraic said:


> Three to four months of hiding from bugs and excessive sunlight is less fun than a bunny hill.



I don't do that during the summer months, I actually enjoy what it has to offer.  Though winter is better than summer, anyone who thinks it is fun to ski on a crowded iced up bunny hill needs a life or help.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> I don't do that during the summer months, I actually enjoy what it has to offer.  Though winter is better than summer, anyone who thinks it is fun to ski on a crowded iced up bunny hill needs a life or help.



A wee bit touchy and judgmental, eh?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

MadPadraic said:


> A wee bit touchy and judgmental, eh?



totally..and Xanadu is going to have an advanced slope..woo hoo so I can work on my jump turns..lol


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> I don't do that during the summer months, I actually enjoy what it has to offer.  Though winter is better than summer, anyone who thinks it is fun to ski on a crowded iced up bunny hill needs a life or help.



durring the day midweek its not going to be crowded. weekends is another story.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> I don't do that during the summer months, I actually enjoy what it has to offer.  Though winter is better than summer, anyone who thinks it is fun to ski on a crowded iced up bunny hill needs a life or help.



It shouldn't get iced up because it will never get warm enough in there to melt and refreeze.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It shouldn't get iced up because it will never get warm enough in there to melt and refreeze.



maybe they will create artifical freeze thaw cycles so it feels like outside.:grin:


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> totally..and Xanadu is going to have an advanced slope..woo hoo so I can work on my jump turns..lol



I here it's got a totally sick headwall...  Really cool headwall...  ... ..... .... ... .. .


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> maybe they will create artifical freeze thaw cycles so it feels like outside.:grin:



That would be a good simulation of the NJ ski experience.:grin:


----------



## chase (Sep 1, 2008)

When do you think the "peak season" for this place will be? I'd guess fall.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 1, 2008)

sept - nov  peak once it got going

initially.... packed house until regular ski mountains open up


----------



## powderman (Sep 1, 2008)

I still don't have an interest in trying Xanadu.  In terms of funness, this place honestly makes Woodbury look like Alta.  There's other activities I'd much rather do during the summer months.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> sept - nov  peak once it got going
> 
> initially.... packed house until regular ski mountains open up



i think its going to be a madhouse on weekends from july till the areas opens. midweek i think its going to be pretty dead till the momies get home from work to drive the kids there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2008)

powderman said:


> I still don't have an interest in trying Xanadu.  In terms of funness, this place honestly makes Woodbury look like Alta.  There's other activities I'd much rather do during the summer months.



I may never use it, it might not be anything great, but you have to agree, for the skiing/riding enthusiast, it's pretty darn cool that you will at least have the OPTION to get on snow all year round if you are that hard up for it.  Twenty years ago this was unthinkable.  Makes you wonder what might be developed 20 years from now.

I mentioned earlier in this thread that I think it would be a great DEMO center.  The ski magazines could throw on a big EXPO the week that their Gear reviews are released in August.


----------



## kingslug (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that I'm moving to Jersey...I gues I'll have to try it out.


----------



## hardline (Sep 2, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Now that I'm moving to Jersey...I gues I'll have to try it out.



your movin to my hood. what area?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 2, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Now that I'm moving to Jersey...I gues I'll have to try it out.



Welcome to NJ!


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Welcome to NJ!


Now get out!

Saw that as the state motto once...


----------



## hardline (Sep 2, 2008)

dmc said:


> Now get out!
> 
> Saw that as the state motto once...



thats sorta funny.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to NJ... you get in for free.... but you need to pay to get the F out!!

Glad I'm from Pa.
I only work in NJ


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Drove by Xandu tonight, and boy does that building look weird.......


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Welcome to NJ... you get in for free.... but you need to pay to get the F out!!
> 
> Glad I'm from Pa.
> I only work in NJ



Don't be comin' from PA and dissin' Jersey..

Or they'll ban you shoobies from the shore...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Don't be comin' from PA and dissin' Jersey..
> 
> Or they'll ban you shoobies from the shore...



South of Forked River (Exit 74) = Shoobie

North of Forked River(Exit 74) = Benny

Forked River(Exit 74) = Switzerland

Jersey yo...it's how we roll.


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 3, 2008)

Any time I've seen rates for these places they've been ridiculous, like $30 an hour.  Structured like a tubing hill, not like a day area.  That might put a damper on some of this enthusiasm.

On the other hand (knowing somebody's going to say it), an hour might be all you want.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Mapnut said:


> Any time I've seen rates for these places they've been ridiculous, like $30 an hour.  Structured like a tubing hill, not like a day area.  That might put a damper on some of this enthusiasm.
> 
> On the other hand (knowing somebody's going to say it), an hour might be all you want.



$30 an hour..so $60 for a 2 hour session seems well worth it..I can think of alot of worse ways to spend $60


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> South of Forked River (Exit 74) = Shoobie
> 
> North of Forked River(Exit 74) = Benny
> 
> ...



Here's what I remember...

Shoobie - Someone from Philly(wears shoes on the beach)
Benny - North Jersey/NY - someone who isn't local.

Wildwood has lots of Shoobies...
Bellmar has lots of Bennies...
Seaside has both...

Alki Island - the term for the shore in the winter after the tourists leave and everyone just drinks...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Here's what I remember...
> 
> Shoobie - Someone from Philly(wears shoes on the beach)
> Benny - North Jersey/NY - someone who isn't local.



They call the Philly people who hit up the shore "shoobies" because they used to arrive at the beach with everything in a shoebox. Lotion, sunscreen, food, water, etc. all in a shoe box. That's what I was told and I believe it.

I have no idea on the origin of the word "benny."


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> They call the Philly people who hit up the shore "shoobies" because they used to arrive at the beach with everything in a shoebox. Lotion, sunscreen, food, water, etc. all in a shoe box. That's what I was told and I believe it.
> 
> I have no idea on the origin of the word "benny."



i heard that too.. 

But it's funnier to picture people from Philly walking on the beach with black shoes and black socks..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> i heard that too..
> 
> But it's funnier to picture people from Philly walking on the beach with black shoes and black socks..



People from Philly don't need any additional help looking funny. 

How you been? Remember me? I knew you when you lived on the Jersey side of the Hudson by the GW.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Now that I'm moving to Jersey...I gues I'll have to try it out.




How come?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 3, 2008)

Benny means *B*ergen, *E*ssex, *N*ewark and *NY* City.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Benny means *B*ergen, *E*ssex, *N*ewark and *NY* City.



Brilliant!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Benny means *B*ergen, *E*ssex, *N*ewark and *NY* City.



*B*ayonne, *El*izabeth, *N*ewark, *N*ew *Y*ork


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> *B*ayonne, *El*izabeth, *N*ewark, *N*ew *Y*ork



I guess it depends who you talk to or what newspaper you read.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I guess it depends who you talk to or what newspaper you read.




Haha. True.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Quit hijacking this thread guys...it's about Xanadu..not people from the Dirty Jersey


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Quit hijacking this thread guys...it's about Xanadu..not people from the Dirty Jersey



Guess you're not paying too much attention. The thread is about people from Philly (which is not part of New Jersey) and New York (again, not part of New Jersey).

Stop hijacking our hijack.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> Guess you're not paying too much attention. The thread is about people from Philly (which is not part of New Jersey) and New York (again, not part of New Jersey).
> 
> Stop hijacking our hijack.



wow...  thats some great cyclicalitiy...  I just made up that word...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> wow...  thats some great cyclicalitiy...  I just made up that word...



I don't think that word has that last "i" in it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> Guess you're not paying too much attention. The thread is about people from Philly (which is not part of New Jersey) and New York (again, not part of New Jersey).
> 
> Stop hijacking our hijack.



Jersey Joey..please write about Xanadu in this thread..please stay on-topic..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> Guess you're not paying too much attention. The thread is about people from Philly (which is not part of New Jersey) and New York (again, not part of New Jersey).
> 
> Stop hijacking our hijack.



What do people from Jersey call those from Delaware?


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jersey Joey..please write about Xanadu in this thread..please stay on-topic..



who are are you to be the topic mom. :grin:


----------



## njskier (Sep 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> What do people from Jersey call those from Delaware?


  Red Necks   http://www.bennygohome.com


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> who are are you to be the topic mom. :grin:



Just having fun..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



I really hope it's steeper than it looks..:-(


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks pretty phallic from that angle.

The Benny:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Excellent way to get the folks back on topic :beer:


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Don't be comin' from PA and dissin' Jersey..
> 
> Or they'll ban you shoobies from the shore...




There's always the Delaware beaches.... oh no wait they're all filled with ummm...  not people like me.

Ocean City Md is still good...

I do prefer the NJ shore though...  

All in good fun..


OH and yeah that's as steep as it is....


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> There's always the Delaware beaches.... oh no wait they're all filled with ummm...  not people like me.
> 
> Ocean City Md is still good...
> 
> ...



the only beach i like is my lake house.

well thats not true i would go to Assateague Island and camp.


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

holy sh%$ this thread couldn't have do a bigger 180


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 3, 2008)

Bringin it back around to the 360


$30 an hour would suck bawlz.... but I can definitely see it being like that.

I'd still probably bang out a 2 hour session twice a summer though...

Just because I'd be hard up for slope time..


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Bringin it back around to the 360
> 
> 
> $30 an hour would suck bawlz.... but I can definitely see it being like that.
> ...



they would be very stupid not offer some sort of better pricing. who is going to run it and who owns it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2008)

That would suck, especially since I only live about 25 minutes from there.  I'm hoping for some sort of monthly pass.  If it were hourly, I'd probably hit it for 4 2 hour trips over the summer.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 3, 2008)

A monthly or 3 month pass or some sort of thing would be better than getting jilted with the hourly rate....   Who knows they might have both..


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

i got 30 min from my house and maybe 15 from work in the city.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> well thats not true i would go to Assateague Island and camp.



Since you mention camping on the Island I assume you mean the Maryland Assateague.  My family has a place on Chincoteague Island in VA. and we go to the VA Assateague National Seashore.


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Since you mention camping on the Island I assume you mean the Maryland Assateague.  My family has a place on Chincoteague Island in VA. and we go to the VA Assateague National Seashore.



yup i have some great memories of going there with my pops. we would go for a week and i would get up every day and surf. it was also the first time i ever got drunk. i drank like 5 glasses of amerato. i rember riding my bike out to the lighthouse and exploring the bunkers they scatered around the place. o to be young.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> they would be very stupid not offer some sort of better pricing. who is going to run it and who owns it.



I don't think people that worry about $30 for an hours worth of skiing are in the demographic they are going for...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I don't think people that worry about $30 for an hours worth of skiing are in the demographic they are going for...



Tru-dat...$30 for an hour of skiing in the summer is a bargain..I'd pay $50 an hour right now..


----------



## powderman (Sep 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tru-dat...$30 for an hour of skiing in the summer is a bargain..I'd pay $50 an hour right now..



I wouldn't even ski for free there but I would spend thousands of dollars to take a trip to Timberline Lodge


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> I wouldn't even ski for free there but I would spend thousands of dollars to take a trip to Timberline Lodge



cough cough...ski snob...cough cough:argue:


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> I wouldn't even ski for free there but I would spend thousands of dollars to take a trip to Timberline Lodge



I cant personally comprehend how someone would limit themselves like that..

i hear where your coming from - outdoors dude.. and all that... But it just doesn't make sense to me..

I'm as outdoorsy as the next guy...  But sliding around a small indoor hill in the summer...  Seems like it could be fun..  i certainly won't say I'd never do it before i at least hear how it is...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't travel a long distance to use the place but if it were in my back yard, I'd check it out.  It might even be fun to get into a midnight beer league.  It's so small that if you're not running gates or doing fake terrain features, you'd be bored in 15 minutes.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I wouldn't travel a long distance to use the place but if it were in my back yard, I'd check it out.  It might even be fun to get into a midnight beer league.  It's so small that if you're not running gates or doing fake terrain features, you'd be bored in 15 minutes.



Exactly...  

Just like a bowling league..


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2008)

If they could set up a mogul course, and maybe some park hits etc.  That would be decent.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> If they could set up a mogul course, and maybe some park hits etc.  That would be decent.



They're building one near you arent they?


----------



## rachelv (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Just like a bowling league..



Oh my god, if they set up weeknight races or something and I can regularly get some easy turns in over the summer I will be in heaven.


----------



## powderman (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I cant personally comprehend how someone would limit themselves like that..
> 
> i hear where your coming from - outdoors dude.. and all that... But it just doesn't make sense to me..
> 
> I'm as outdoorsy as the next guy...  But sliding around a small indoor hill in the summer...  Seems like it could be fun..  i certainly won't say I'd never do it before i at least hear how it is...



If everything at Hunter excluding the bunny slope required a long traverse, would you traverse?  I'm sure you would.  But I don't understand why you won't travel longer for far superior skiing - it's the same concept.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not against indoor ski areas.  I'm against the terrain.  In fact, the ski dome that's being built in North Carolina looks interesting and if it weren't so far, I'd check it out.  I can't name how many things I'd rather do during the summer months.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> If everything at Hunter excluding the bunny slope required a long traverse, would you traverse?  I'm sure you would.  But I don't understand why you won't travel longer for far superior skiing - it's the same concept.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not against indoor ski areas.  I'm against the terrain.  In fact, the ski dome that's being built in North Carolina looks interesting and if it weren't so far, I'd check it out.  I can't name how many things I'd rather do during the summer months.



I've traveled pretty far for skiing...  believe me...  Winter Spring Summer and Fall...  

But comparing jumping into a car and riding indoors for an evening with a 4 day jaunt to Oregon is apples and oranges...   

Indoors skiing is like bowling or roller skating...  Something to do...

Outdoor skiing is pure heaven...


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

rachelv said:


> Oh my god, if they set up weeknight races or something and I can regularly get some easy turns in over the summer I will be in heaven.



You could get a cool bowling shirt with your team name...


----------



## powderman (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I've traveled pretty far for skiing...  believe me...  Winter Spring Summer and Fall...
> 
> But comparing jumping into a car and riding indoors for an evening with a 4 day jaunt to Oregon is apples and oranges...
> 
> ...



Apples and Oranges - A mid-sized ski area takes up hundreds of acres where as a midsized bowling alley or an indoor skating rink don't even take up a single acre.  I don't think skiing on only a few acres is an indoor activity.  Indoor skiing could become an activity in the future though, but the technology isn't quite there yet.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> Indoor skiing could become an activity in the future though, but the technology isn't quite there yet.



Like a Holodeck on Star Trek...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> You could get a cool bowling shirt with your team name...



Given where they're building it, shouldn't that be a Giants Starter jacket?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 5, 2008)

re: Indoor skiing on LI - yes, it's supposedly going go be built but not anytime soon...


----------



## subdude (Sep 5, 2008)

they should just build a giant dome over an existing ski area.


----------



## kingslug (Sep 5, 2008)

subdude said:


> they should just build a giant dome over an existing ski area.



All we need to do is invent a workable forcefield.


----------



## rachelv (Sep 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> You could get a cool bowling shirt with your team name...



This just keeps getting better!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 5, 2008)

You could become a member of the Hurricanes...


----------



## hardline (Sep 6, 2008)

kingslug said:


> All we need to do is invent a workable forcefield.



i think you are on to something.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

it looks so small..they should have built it 10 times as large..


----------



## hardline (Sep 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> it looks so small..they should have built it 10 times as large..



i bet you get that alot.:smile:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> i bet you get that alot.:smile:



Why do you think he's mostly a 1-2 date guy? 

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> i bet you get that alot.:smile:




zoink!


----------



## hardline (Sep 19, 2008)

dmc said:


> zoink!



he left himself wide open on that one.


----------



## kingslug (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm actualy looking foreward to this thing opening up. Just being able to put on skis and slide around in the summer will be pretty cool. A giant Skiers Edge machine!!!


----------



## hardline (Sep 27, 2008)

so i have been depressed since my laptop went walkabout on thursday. today i went up to bronxville to my boys house to pick up pc laptop i can use till my new one shows up. i had not thought about snow since the incedent but on the way how went right past the stripe building and i thought to myself that it would be great to go take a few runs. i would be able to forget all the shit i have to deal with for a few hours. it is 14.86 min door to door.


----------



## njskier (Oct 4, 2008)

New opening date: *11/27/2009*


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

njskier said:


> New opening date: *11/27/2009*



Where did you get that info?  It seems to pretty dumb to me to open right before regular season.  If it opened in July, they would have more hard-core folks looking for a quick fix.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Where did you get that info?  It seems to pretty dumb to me to open right before regular season.  If it opened in July, they would have more hard-core folks looking for a quick fix.



I think people will hit Xanadu before taking their once annual trip to Vail..I'm just glad it's finally going to open and as long as they're open this next summer..it's gonna be the bomb deezy to crank some turns in Dirty Jersey


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Maybe...



maybe what???:???:


----------



## njskier (Oct 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Where did you get that info?  It seems to pretty dumb to me to open right before regular season.  If it opened in July, they would have more hard-core folks looking for a quick fix.



The company i work for is doing all the Fire Safety installs. This is per the GC of the job Whiting Turner.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 4, 2008)

Drove past it yesterday, is that really supposed to be the building's exterior? Couldn't they possibly have picked a less ugly look for it?


----------



## njskier (Oct 4, 2008)

According to the designers you need to wait until it's finished to see what it will look like. It looks like hell now and I think it will look like hell when the 350' pepsi ferris wheel goes up too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

njskier said:


> According to the designers you need to wait until it's finished to see what it will look like. It looks like hell now and I think it will look like hell when the 350' pepsi ferris wheel goes up too.



The views from the Ferris Wheel are going to be mad steezy yo!!!!  Do you think the ski patrollers at Xanadu will have to have Avalanche training???  There are going to be some bored St Bernard dogs for Search and Rescues..lol..


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The views from the Ferris Wheel are going to be mad steezy yo!!!!  Do you think the ski patrollers at Xanadu will have to have Avalanche training???  There are going to be some bored St Bernard dogs for Search and Rescues..lol..



Never say never.  Did you hear about the man-made snow avalanche at Perfect North Slopes?  Crazy things can happen!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 4, 2008)

millerm277 said:


> Drove past it yesterday, is that really supposed to be the building's exterior? Couldn't they possibly have picked a less ugly look for it?



I couldn't agree more.  I see it almost every weekday.  Believe it or not I was told the exterior is supposed to resemble Lego blocks.  Where they came up with that I have no idea but this is New Jersey.  I don't remember blue or green Lego's but red and white.  I still have very little desire to actually ski in it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 4, 2008)

4aprice said:


> I couldn't agree more.  I see it almost every weekday.  Believe it or not I was told the exterior is supposed to resemble Lego blocks.  Where they came up with that I have no idea but this is New Jersey.  I don't remember blue or green Lego's but red and white.  I still have very little desire to actually ski in it.



For those that haven't been by it, here's a picture from may, it's gotten uglier since then.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW, I can't wait  :roll:

When's the first AlpineZone meet at Xanadu


----------



## hardline (Oct 5, 2008)

we'll will have to do one next summer.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 5, 2008)

if they actually open by then of course...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> if they actually open by then of course...



I can't wait to read the first Xanadu trip report..:grin: Other than skiing..there will be other fun things to do like bowl and play mini-golf.  I imagine combining a 2 hour on snow session at the Du..with a trip into NYC and for shitz and giggles maybe check out the rest of the complex..plus there are Sopranos tours not far away..lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to read the first Xanadu trip report..:grin: Other than skiing..there will be other fun things to do like bowl and play mini-golf.  I imagine combining a 2 hour on snow session at the Du..with a trip into NYC and for shitz and giggles maybe check out the rest of the complex..plus there are Sopranos tours not far away..lol



plus we can do an AZ pub crawl in da city.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 5, 2008)

I gotta try it...at least once.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2009)

I meant to post this a few days ago, but here's the news we've been waiting to hear.


> Workers at the Xanadu Meadowlands site have uncovered dozens of oozing drums, leaking fuel tanks, sunken pools of chemical-laced liquid and other hidden hazards since the project began almost four years ago.


The good news is we already know what to do with the toxic waste, transplant it to Michigan and Pennsylvania and it's only going to cost $6 million.:uzi: uke: 
 Don't fear, there's nothing wrong with contamiinated soil and water...if fact the complex will open before it's all cleaned up.:-o

http://www.northjersey.com/environment/environmentnews/xanadu011509.html


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I meant to post this a few days ago, but here's the news we've been waiting to hear.
> The good news is we already know what to do with the toxic waste, transplant it to Michigan and Pennsylvania and it's only going to cost $6 million.:uzi: uke:
> Don't fear, there's nothing wrong with contamiinated soil and water...if fact the complex will open before it's all cleaned up.:-o
> 
> http://www.northjersey.com/environment/environmentnews/xanadu011509.html



What do you expect? It's New Jersey!:flame:


----------



## njskier (Jan 22, 2009)

Opening date pushed back to this November, if it opens at all !


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 22, 2009)

did they find Jimmy too?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> did they find Jimmy too?



That could only happen if he was buried whole. I imagine that he was cut up in witzy bitzy lil pieces that have since decayed and mixed in with lime. He will be carted away with the rest of the crap if he hasn't been already


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 22, 2009)

maybe he was in one of those drums of toxic waste...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

njskier said:


> Opening date pushed back to this November, if it opens at all !



Weaksauce..I was counting on some days at Xanadu this summer..


----------



## Maksim (Jan 23, 2009)

I remember waiting 3 years ago to ski here this past summer. lol. whats another year.

I did go on youtube to look at the indoor places like this in dubai.... cant be all that ghetto. =P

I think what would make it really great is to have a treadmill like indoor where you can just ski in place for eva!


----------



## hardline (Jan 23, 2009)

njskier said:


> Opening date pushed back to this November, if it opens at all !



that just doesnt make any sense. you would think they would want to be open for the summer


Maksim said:


> I remember waiting 3 years ago to ski here this past summer. lol. whats another year.
> 
> I did go on youtube to look at the indoor places like this in dubai.... cant be all that ghetto. =P
> 
> I think what would make it really great is to have a treadmill like indoor where you can just ski in place for eva!


----------



## njskier (Jan 23, 2009)

hardline said:


> that just doesnt make any sense. you would think they would want to be open for the summer
> 
> With less than a third of the space currently leased I think it makes plenty of sense.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, but in November, many tri-staters are already starting to ski real areas.  Not sure on the business model opening in the Fall.  I'm sure that some of the locals would be very tempted to hit that in July, opposed to November.  December will hopefully be a wash for them and January, most folks will be getting the good stuff.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

A *white elephant* is a valuable possession which its owner cannot dispose of and whose cost (particularly cost of upkeep) exceeds its usefulness.


----------



## hardline (Jan 23, 2009)

njskier said:


> hardline said:
> 
> 
> > that just doesnt make any sense. you would think they would want to be open for the summer
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1883546,00.html?cnn=yes


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1883546,00.html?cnn=yes



Interesting. I guess they are thinking, "if you build it, they will come"?

When in fact they should be thinking "If you seed bumps, they will come."


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> A *white elephant* is a valuable possession which its owner cannot dispose of and whose cost (particularly cost of upkeep) exceeds its usefulness.




*A STARK REALITY AT XANADU*

   Saturday, March 21, 2009 BY TED SHERMAN
*Star-Ledger Staff*

 The signature outdoor store with its own waterfall and mountain stream is in hibernation. 
  The multiplex cinema is teetering on the verge of bankruptcy.And a key lender is in default. 






    Yesterday, the Xanadu complex in the Meadowlands -- which was selling a $2billion fantasy experience replete with an indoor ski slope, skydiving wind tunnels, the country's tallest Ferris wheel and hundreds of retail shops -- faced the cold reality of the faltering economy. 
  Officials said some construction is being slowed and the opening of the 2.3 million-square-foot complex along the New Jersey Turnpike in East Rutherford will again be delayed. 
  Workers at the site said they were told they were being let go, but a spokesman for the developer, Meadowlands Xanadu, said the project is not being halted -- only that it will not open as planned late this summer because of financing issues with one of its lenders. 
  "There is still ongoing construction," the spokesman, Tim White, said. "It's just at a different pace." The company is contemplating a new opening date beyond August 2009, he said, and asked contractors "to re-focus their work in line with that goal." 
  No new date has been set. The project, which has drawn criticism for its garish exterior of orange, blue and green panels that give it the appearance of stacked cargo shipping containers, is about 90 percent complete. 
  Xanadu has been having increasing trouble leasing the vast retail space it is assembling. One partner building an 18-screen movie theater in the complex is in financial default. Cabelas, the outdoor hunting and fishing outfitter and a major anchor, said earlier this month it will delay its opening until spring of 2010. 
  Xanadu officials say more than 70 percent of the shopping and entertainment complex has been rented, but many in the real estate industry say the continuing decline in the economy makes that number suspect with so many retailers across the country going out of business. 

 White said the construction schedule was changed because of a default by a non-bankrupt affiliate of Lehman Brothers known as Xanadu Mezz Holdings LLC -- which he said refused to fund its share of the construction loans. Meadowlands Xanadu said it was planning to file suit against the lender. 
  "We are taking all possible steps to get the lender to fulfill its obligations," White said. "We have opened talks with our other lenders -- all of whom are current on their funding obligations -- to resolve the issue." 




 While White said work at the site continued, some construction workers at the mega-mall site could be seen hauling away equipment and said they were told the project was being shut down. 
  Dave Schick, an employee of GAR Equipment of South Plainfield, said he was told the entire site is being shut down with the exception of electricians and sprinkler fitters. Paul Pine, another GAR worker, was sent to the Xanadu site to remove 100 construction lifts. 
  "All I know is they told us to get the stuff out," Pine said. "I was just told this morning." 
  Officials at the New Jersey Sports and Exposition Authority, which received $160 million for a 15-year lease for Xanadu, said the authority is reviewing its redevelopment agreement to see what remedies the agency may have if the project is suspended. Carl Goldberg, chairman of the authority, was also irked that the state had not been informed of the problems. 
  "It's an integral part of our vision for the future," said Goldberg, who has a meeting scheduled within 10 days with the developer. "As the landlord, I need to know when they are going to open." 
  State Senate President Richard Codey (D-Essex) was more critical. 
  "This is the icing on the cake that flopped before you could get it out of the oven," Codey said. "This would be a tremendous disappointment in any economic climate, but given the dire straits we're in now, it's a huge setback to a region that was relying heavily on the project for job creation and revenue." 
  Codey said Xanadu's project managers "need to get their heads out of the sand" and answer whether completion is even feasible at this point. 



 Xanadu was always a risky project, said James W. Hughes, dean of Rutgers University's Edward J. Bloustein School of Planning and Public Policy who studies economic trends in New Jersey. He said the project was caught between overlapping storms. 
  "Basically the fiscal crisis is still in overdrive, and Xanadu is a risky investment at a time all lenders are risk-adverse," Hughes said. At the same time, there is continuing retrenchment by consumers. 



 "Labor markets keep getting worse, home equity is declining, and 401(k) nest eggs have big cracks in them, so people are zipping up their wallets," he said. "There is not a lot of slack purchasing power out there that will flow to Xanadu. It will go to Wal-Mart." 
  Robert Corrales, a spokesman for Gov. Jon Corzine, said many companies are faced with difficult decisions because of the national economic crisis. 
  "When Xanadu opens, it is going to be a great destination for New Jerseyans," he said. 
  But Xanadu opponent Jeff Tittel, executive director of the New Jersey chapter of the Sierra Club, called the project a disaster waiting to happen. 
  "We've given millions in incentives, tax breaks and transportation on a project that was pushed through because of political connections -- not because we needed it," he said. "Xanadu is a monument to hubris and excess. It's ugly. It's toxic. And now it's empty." 

_Staff writer Lisa Fleisher contributed to this report. Ted Sherman may be reached at tsherman@starledger.com or (973) 392-4278. _


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope it's ready for this summer..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hope it's ready for this summer..



Not happening.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

oh well..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

One thing I have to say about Xanadu; if it isn't the ugliest piece of architecture I've ever seen, I don't know what is.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> One thing I have to say about Xanadu; if it isn't the ugliest piece of architecture I've ever seen, I don't know what is.



Yes sir, that it is.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Not happening.



LAME..it's like the freaking big dig..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

sucks.  I would be totally legit to get turns in during my lunch break


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

It's joisey, they'll probably put a match to it and collect the insurance.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> It's joisey, they'll probably put a match to it and collect the insurance.


oh, like veron valley/great gorge?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> oh, like veron valley/great gorge?



Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket.


hell, I'm cool if they want to run the place out of tents, so long as I can ski in July


----------



## catskills (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that is one ugly mf buidling.







On the plus side they will have a Cabela's store in the right corner.  Cabela's doesn't usually build a store unless they get some kind of huge tax break.  I bet the deal between Xandu and NJ is zero taxes.  Anyway you can't tax something that ugly. 

Did they at least ask the neighbors what they thought of the building design.  Damn that is ugly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

nothing like riding a Ferris Wheel after skiing a 12 degree indoor skislope!!!


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 23, 2009)

catskills said:


> Wow that is one ugly mf buidling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sad thing is that it looks much worse in person.. That's a fancy rendering


----------



## catskills (Mar 23, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> The sad thing is that it looks much worse in person.. That's a fancy rendering


I take back what I said.  That is a one beautiful mall designed by a 12 year old  child whose dad happens to be a mob boss that shall remain nameless.   Yup shes a beauty.  uke:  Excuse me -  hair ball.


----------



## MarkC (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks as bad as Jersey smells.;-)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

MarkC said:


> That looks as bad as Jersey smells.;-)



This from a Long Islander, yeah, that's paradise :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

is the ski slope as big as Ski Dubai?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> is the ski slope as big as Ski Dubai?



I believe it's half the vert. 150 feet vs 300 feet. Big mountain stats!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2009)

At best we could practice......skiing switch there...then it MIGHT be worth a trip.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 24, 2009)

andyzee said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'll still try it out.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'll still try it out.



If you get the chance.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 24, 2009)

Big if at this point.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2009)

Somehow the idea of a skiing experience in the NJ Meadowlands is contrary to everything I seek in a skiing experience. And I live in NJ!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Somehow the idea of a skiing experience in the NJ Meadowlands is contrary to everything I seek in a skiing experience. And I live in NJ!



I live 5-10 minutes away and have no desire. Winter, I hit the mountains. Summer, I hit the mountains. See no reason to be inside for either.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Somehow the idea of a skiing experience in the NJ Meadowlands is contrary to everything I seek in a skiing experience. And I live in NJ!



skiing to me is more about the actual skiing than the scenery..unfortunately it's looking like the actual skiing at Xanadu is gonna be pretty lame..I wish they were at least building something like Ski Dubai with 300 vert..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> skiing to me is more about the *actual skiing* than the scenery..unfortunately it's looking like the *actual skiing* at Xanadu is gonna be pretty lame..I wish they were at least building something like Ski Dubai with 300 vert..



That's my whole point....
Sliding down machine-blown ice in a tin shed on the side of the NJ Turnpike has no way of being *actual skiing*.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That's my whole point....
> Sliding down machine-blown ice in a tin shed on the side of the NJ Turnpike has no way of being *actual skiing*.




I'm saying I'd prefer a 25 degree pitch..in a tin shed to a 10 degree pitch in a tin shed..but I don't think it's worth the wait..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That's my whole point....
> Sliding down machine-blown ice in a tin shed on the side of the NJ Turnpike has no way of being *actual skiing*.



It's not on the side of the NJ Turnpike. :smash:  It's about .25 mile away :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2009)

*Delayed opening for $2B Meadowlands Xanadu project sparks criticism*
by Brian Donohue/ The Star-Ledger 
Thursday April 02, 2009, 9:11 AM
Mitsu Yasukawa/The Star-LedgerExterior view of Xanadu color scheme at Meadowlands in East Rutherford during construction in March 2008. 
Once touted as a key economic engine for North Jersey, the Meadowlands Xanadu project is on the rocks with retail tenants balking, a delayed opening, and a key lender defaulting. As a result, Meadowlands Xanadu officials had to announce that much of the construction had to be suspended. 
Now, Senate President Richard Codey (D-Essex) has jokingly made a proposal: scrap the whole thing - indoor ski slope and all - and turn it into a piece of modern art. 

Ledger Live: Meadowlands Xanadu - A boon or boondoggle?


George Zoffinger, former chief executive of the New Jersey Sports and Exposition and a driving force behind Xanadu, counters that with unemployment on the rise, New Jersey needs Xanadu more than ever.
When the economy recovers, the complex will open, Zoffinger says. And once it does, New Jersey will have a true gem on its hands.
The 2.3-million-square-foot complex has a projected cost of $2 billion. Xanadu is touted as a mega entertainment experience complete with an indoor ski slope, skydiving wind tunnels, the country's tallest Ferris wheel and hundreds of retail shops.


http://www.nj.com/sports/njsports/index.ssf/2009/04/jersey_shore_guy_takes_top_hon.html


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2009)

listening to Michael Kay show on ESPN 1050, they just made a passing comment that Xanadu was a mess and they'd heard rumors it could be torn down.


----------



## 4aprice (May 12, 2009)

The incompetence in New Jersey is reaching new levels.  I really don't know how long I can remain here.  You want to see incompetence go read (Star Ledger or Daily Record on line) what has happened to Lake Hopatcong our largest lake, but don't just read the headlines and news stories, read the blogs which tell the whole story.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

4aprice said:


> The incompetence in New Jersey is reaching new levels. I really don't know how long I can remain here. You want to see incompetence go read (Star Ledger or Daily Record on line) what has happened to Lake Hopatcong our largest lake, but don't just read the headlines and news stories, read the blogs which tell the whole story.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


 
I had a friend who lived there.  Gotta link?


----------



## 4aprice (May 12, 2009)

Root 

Go to Google.  The Daily Record and Star Ledger both have articles today about what the state is doing.  But like I said make sure you read the blogs after the articles to get the whole story.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

Typical Jersey BS.  That sucks right before Memorial Day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

I wanted to ski Xanadu a few years ago when it was supposed to open but now I have lost interest..


----------



## Bostonian (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wanted to ski Xanadu a few years ago when it was supposed to open but now I have lost interest..



I'd still ski it in july or august, just to say I skied in July or August...


----------



## 2knees (May 14, 2009)

i'd hit that.  twice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'd hit that.  twice.



But would you cuddle afterwards?


----------



## legalskier (May 21, 2009)

Xanadu allegedly "at grave risk of failure," gets pushed back...except for the landscaping:

*http://www.nj.com/news/ledger/jersey/index.ssf?/base/news-13/1242879320299670.xml&coll=1*



:dunce:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/r...I-NYT-MOD-MOD-M099-ROS-0609-PH&WT.mc_ev=click


----------



## RENO (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## legalskier (Sep 21, 2009)

"*Xanadu developers lose legal bid for financing stalled $2B retail complex*
By Ted H. Sherman
September 21, 2009, 4:53AM

EAST RUTHERFORD -- The developers of Xanadu, the long-stalled $2 billion retail, sports and entertainment complex alongside the New Jersey Turnpike, have lost a legal battle against a key lender that backed out of the massive project earlier this year.
In a ruling handed down a week ago by a New York judge, a lawsuit against Xanadu Mezz Holdings — an affiliate of Lehman Brothers — was dismissed. *** "

Here’s the link:  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/09/_the_developers_of_xanadu.html


At least they're consistent.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 2, 2010)

_"Xanadu may get *different name* if $500M funding deal is set, report says"_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/02/xanadu_may_get_different_name.html

How about Xanadump?  Xanadon't?  Maersk/Sealand Hotel and Casino? 


_"Cabela's executive says Xanadu opening 'highly unlikely,' report says:"_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/cabelas_executive_says_xanadu.html


----------



## Bostonian (May 11, 2010)

http://www.skirebel.com/magazine/archives/6841

"In a possibly hopeful sign for the long delayed Xanadu complex in New Jersey, the state’s new governor has said Xanadu will be able to open its shops on Sundays."


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2010)

Cool, maybe some August skiing!


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> http://www.skirebel.com/magazine/archives/6841
> 
> "In a possibly hopeful sign for the long delayed Xanadu complex in New Jersey, the state’s new governor has said Xanadu will be able to open its shops on Sundays."



I hated that crap when I lived in Bergen County NJ...


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 11, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> http://www.skirebel.com/magazine/archives/6841
> 
> "In a possibly hopeful sign for the long delayed Xanadu complex in New Jersey, the state’s new governor has said Xanadu will be able to open its shops on Sundays."




Good thing, because they're closed Mondays through Saturdays.


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

_*Cabelas says it won't open in Meadowlands Xanadu unless there is an 'unbelievable opportunity'*
By The Star-Ledger Continuous News Desk
May 12, 2010, 9:23AM
EAST RUTHERFORD — The chief executive of Cabela's outdoor stores, which had proposed a 150,000-square-foot store at the Meadowlands Xanadu project, said he won't expand retail unless there is an "unbelievable opportunity," a report on NorthJersey.com said. The comments raise more doubts about the national chain's intentions to be a cornerstone tenant at Xanadu, according to the report. Tommy Millner, the Nebraska-based company’s chief, said he doubts he'll open additional stores in 2011 beyond current plans because of "real estate timing," the report said. Cabelas may opt out of its 2004 agreement to create a Xanadu store in October, the report said._
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/05/cabela_says_it_wont_be_in_mead.html


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

build a premier retail/recreational destination literally in the armpit of the northeast......


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2010)

Indoor skiing sucks...  Well it did without alcohol..


----------



## PomfretPlunge (May 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Indoor skiing sucks...  Well it did without alcohol..



...nuffin to do but lap & practice zillions of short-radius turns...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> Indoor skiing sucks...  Well it did without alcohol..



It might be nice when it's 95 degrees and 100% humidity outside.



SKIQUATTRO said:


> build a premier retail/recreational destination literally in the armpit of the northeast......



It's near a bazillion people, that's probably the reason for the location.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 13, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> ...nuffin to do but lap & practice zillions of short-radius turns...



Not so fast...the newer larger ones are way more than that, particulary the one in Dubai UAR. It has 3 perfectly seeded bunp runs, a terrain park that would rival many resorts, restaurants/shopping(reminded me of Stratton).
If that's all you have it seems better than nothing, way better. They even pump out snow so it looks like it's snowing. The snowfall is controlled I know some of you would love that..no ice...ever.


----------



## neil (May 14, 2010)

I wish this was opening. I'd happily drive down for a day here and there, and get some practice in.


----------



## AdironRider (May 14, 2010)

Id go probably once or twice a month if I lived in the area and was jonesin...


----------



## jaywbigred (May 14, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again....they build this and seed a top to bottom bump run, I'll prob go once a week, sometimes more, and certainly buy a season pass if they offer one.


----------



## jaywbigred (May 14, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again....they build this and seed a top to bottom bump run, I'll prob go once a week, sometimes more, and certainly buy a season pass if they offer one.



I guess build is the wrong word...if they "open" this, I should say.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Not so fast...the newer larger ones are way more than that, particulary the one in Dubai UAR. It has 3 perfectly seeded bunp runs, a terrain park that would rival many resorts, restaurants/shopping(reminded me of Stratton).



I rode Ski Dubai (UAE)
There were no seeded bump runs when I was there...  There's no room for it... IMHO 

There was a small terrain park and a big air bag..  And yeah there's shopping... It's attached to a mall for rich Arabs.. 

check it...


----------



## skiadikt (May 14, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again....they build this and seed a top to bottom bump run, I'll prob go once a week, sometimes more, and certainly buy a season pass if they offer one.



this is my 3rd weekend not skiing and i'm already jonesing. xanadu's right across the rivah from me so i'd definitely check it out. like jay says, seeded bump run and i'm a regular.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> this is my 3rd weekend not skiing and i'm already jonesing. xanadu's right across the rivah from me so i'd definitely check it out. like jay says, seeded bump run and i'm a regular.



but will it be steep enough?


----------



## PomfretPlunge (May 14, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> this is my 3rd weekend not skiing and i'm already jonesing. xanadu's right across the rivah from me so i'd definitely check it out. like jay says, seeded bump run and i'm a regular.



x4


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I rode Ski Dubai (UAE)
> There were no seeded bump runs when I was there...  There's no room for it... IMHO
> 
> There was a small terrain park and a big air bag..  And yeah there's shopping... It's attached to a mall for rich Arabs..
> ...



Well on CBS News a couple of nights ago Katy Couric had a report about the place with video that showed and mentioned the 3 bump runs, the restaurants with slopeside seating and the snow system that pumps it out. The place look like a winter wonderland. It looked like there was plenty of room. I'll try to find the report.

No luck on finding the recent CBS Evening News report but this vid, shot over two years ago looks like they would have room for a bump run or two. Maybe it's a recent addition.  If Xanadu doesn't have, it should. IMHO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZHu0zeMx1M&feature=related


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again....they build this and seed a top to bottom bump run, I'll prob go once a week, sometimes more, and certainly buy a season pass if they offer one.



I agree...and I would probably buy alot of stuff at the Cabelas outlet too


----------



## dmc (May 15, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Well on CBS News a couple of nights ago Katy Couric had a report about the place with video that showed and mentioned the 3 bump runs, the restaurants with slopeside seating and the snow system that pumps it out. The place look like a winter wonderland. It looked like there was plenty of room. I'll try to find the report.
> 
> No luck on finding the recent CBS Evening News report but this vid, shot over two years ago looks like they would have room for a bump run or two. Maybe it's a recent addition.  If Xanadu doesn't have, it should. IMHO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZHu0zeMx1M&feature=related



Cool...  

But again... I was there.. no bump runs...


----------



## skiadikt (May 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> but will it be steep enough?



some pitch would nice, but length may be more of an issue. on 125 vert ft or so, what's that10 turns?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 15, 2010)

Here is a list of ski domes/parks and it's alot bigger than you might think. There are two other indoor ski parks under condtruction in the US, The one in Vegas doesn't seem to be all that large but the one going up in NC is huge, 900ft vert, 3600' runs and a 750ft mogul run.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoor_ski_slope

the NC indoor ski.ride park:
"This is a full-blown winter sports resort with 5 indoor slopes between 3,600 feet (family run) and 750 feet (moguls) on actual mountain slopes with just over 40 acres under roof. The extreme slope is about 3/4 mile long, with an overall drop of about 900 feet. With 6 total inside triple lifts, there won’t be long wait lines, so you can make back-to-back runs that will challenge even the most advanced/professional-level skiers and snowboarders.".
http://www.uski365.com/


----------



## jerryg (May 18, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Here is a list of ski domes/parks and it's alot bigger than you might think. There are two other indoor ski parks under condtruction in the US, The one in Vegas doesn't seem to be all that large but the one going up in NC is huge, 900ft vert, 3600' runs and a 750ft mogul run.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoor_ski_slope
> 
> the NC indoor ski.ride park:
> ...



I won't buy the Westmoreland idea until I see some actual pictures of actual construction. Their photo gallery has graphics and I've yet to see any proof that this is anything more than just a scam or a complete waste of money...


----------



## Geezer (May 20, 2010)

"Xanadu" is out, "Meadowlands" in...

http://www.northjersey.com/news/051410_Ross_taking_over_Xanadu_dumping_name.html?c=y&page=1


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like someone else is taking over.  Here's some promotional info from the new website about the snow dome, now called the Snow Park:



> *SnowPark*
> 
> A new phenomenon in indoor snow sports
> 
> ...



http://visitmeadowlands.com/thingstodo/snowpark.php

Maybe it will actually open and I'll get to do some summer turns one of these days without having to travel far.


----------



## skiadikt (May 21, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Yeah, it looks like someone else is taking over.  Here's some promotional info from the new website about the snow dome, now called the Snow Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you'd have to figure someone would step in to take advantage of the situation after so much money has been put into it. couldn't see the thing just get bulldozed over.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Yeah, it looks like someone else is taking over.  Here's some promotional info from the new website about the snow dome, now called the Snow Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so.  Maybe we could do a summertime AZ day there!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I hope so.  Maybe we could do a summertime AZ day there!



I'm in.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 21, 2010)

*There's life yet....*

_*Gov. Christie plans takeover of Atlantic City casino district, sale of Meadowlands Racetrack*
***
• In addition, the state would help re-finance the long-stalled Xanadu project in the Meadowlands, enabling a new developer to take control of the garish, high-visibility retail and entertainment complex alongside the New Jersey Turnpike that many consider an embarrassment.
• Financial aid to help complete Xanadu would be contingent on *changing the building’s much-hated mutli-color exterior*, and requiring that it be an entertainment complex, not simply another mall.***_

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...city_takeover_meadowlands_racetrack_shut.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2010)

I could care less what it looks like from the outside.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I could care less what it looks like from the outside.



Agreed, just seed moguls on the inside and they will have me hooked.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Jul 22, 2010)

:beer:  I would drive up a coupla weekends a month if they had an indoor bump line


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the look of the exterior of Ski Dubai.


----------



## skiadikt (Jul 22, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> :beer:  I would drive up a coupla weekends a month if they had an indoor bump line



i third that emotion. just concerned about vertical & pitch and whether it'd be enough for a bump line.


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> i third that emotion. just concerned about vertical & pitch and whether it'd be enough for a bump line.



Depends on your definition of a bump line...

Flat and easy or steep and fun..


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I like the look of the exterior of Ski Dubai.



Me too...  doesn't look like the side of the Partridge Family bus...  Looks futuristic..


----------



## legalskier (Jul 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Me too...  doesn't look like the side of the Partridge Family bus....



Well here's a chance for you all to redesign the place-

_Ledger Live is calling on all Photoshop wiseguys and crayon-wielding design wannabes to come up with their best ideas for what the outside of the complex should look like. Download our template (or just make a new one), create your own Xanadu facade, upload the image to our gallery and tag it with the word xanadu._

Click here to access the template:
http://www.nj.com/ledgerlive/index.ssf/2010/07/the_meadowlands_xanadu_photosh.html

Let's see what you've got!


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Well here's a chance for you all to redesign the place-
> 
> _Ledger Live is calling on all Photoshop wiseguys and crayon-wielding design wannabes to come up with their best ideas for what the outside of the complex should look like. Download our template (or just make a new one), create your own Xanadu facade, upload the image to our gallery and tag it with the word xanadu._
> 
> ...




meh...  I'd rather complain about it.. haha...

I think they should paint it light blue of grey..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Gov. Christie plans takeover of Atlantic City casino district, sale of Meadowlands Racetrack*
> ***
> • In addition, the state would help re-finance the long-stalled Xanadu project in the Meadowlands, enabling a new developer to take control of the garish, high-visibility retail and entertainment complex alongside the New Jersey Turnpike that many consider an embarrassment.
> • Financial aid to help complete Xanadu would be contingent on *changing the building’s much-hated mutli-color exterior*, and requiring that it be an entertainment complex, not simply another mall.***_
> ...



The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.



On the other hand, they've already spent $1+ billion on the thing, and the alternative is the state taking it over and doing what? Demolishing it? Not that I think it's going to work, but there aren't a huge number of options that I see.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.



I know what you mean, however putting state money into a project that can in the future generate more tax revenue could be what they are thinking. Not sure what the sales and property tax rates are in NJ but it could be sizable if this frozen mall comes up big.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 24, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.




No inclination at all in trying it out, doc?  Would've been perfect today, what with this ghastly heat.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.



i was just watching your Gov on TV... Talking about slashing teachers pay and stuff..  Was thinking about this..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 25, 2010)

legalskier said:


> No inclination at all in trying it out, doc?  Would've been perfect today, what with this ghastly heat.



Nope...none...nada....

Not the experience I seek. In a tin shack with a bunch of "Jersey Guys" in the Hackensack Meadowlands wouldn't do much for me.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nope...none...nada....
> 
> Not the experience I seek. In a tin shack with a bunch of "Jersey Guys" in the Hackensack Meadowlands wouldn't do much for me.



yeah... Kinda like my experience in Dubai...
Except Arab Guys... In a desert..  Not a swamp..  haha..

We managed to stay interested for a few runs..


----------



## nycskier (Jul 28, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The state is fileting school budgets and scores of programs that are intended to assist low-income citizens but helping to re-finance a private enterprise aimed to attract middle-to-upper class people to slide on frozen and then spend in a glorified shopping mall??? This disgusts me.



Usually I would agree with this but I think Christie is doing this in the right way. From what I understand the State in not putting up any money rather they are giving loan guarentees to the develper to allow them to raise capitol (since no one is willing to lend in this economic enviornment). In exchange for guarenteeing the loan NJ is suppose to get an equity state in Xanadu (or whatever it will be called).

Since the Meadowlands is a state authority and techincally Xanadu was being built on land leased from the state of NJ I can sort of see a rational for the state's involvement in this. 

I think Christie looked at a really bad situation and tried to make the best of it for the taxpayers of NJ.

As for me wanting to ski there all I can say is that after this heat wave I'd ski on any indoor bunny hill you give me.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

_*Investors might be forced to hand over Meadowlands Xanadu*
Published: Thursday, August 05, 2010, 3:30 PM
EAST RUTHERFORD — Billionaire investor Thomas J. Barrack Jr.’s Colony Capital LLC may be forced to relinquish control of Meadowlands Xanadu, the unfinished $2 billion shopping and entertainment complex in New Jersey, almost four years after leading a takeover of the project, according to four people with direct knowledge of the matter. Xanadu’s lenders, including Credit Suisse Group AG, Capmark Financial Group Inc. and an affiliate of Fortress Investment Group LLC, plan to take over development by Aug. 9 after rejecting restructuring offers, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the talks are private. The developers, creditors and state officials are meeting today to discuss a handover, one of the people said.....“If Colony hands over the keys, that would indicate the firm doesn’t think Xanadu is most productive use of their resources despite the significant amount of capital they’ve already committed,” said Ben Thypin, an analyst at Real Capital Analytics Inc. in New York. “That shows it’s uncertain as to when Xanadu will produce income, much less become profitable.”_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/08/investors_may_be_forced_to_han.html


----------



## legalskier (Aug 10, 2010)

_*Five lenders take control of troubled Meadowlands Xanadu project*
EAST RUTHERFORD — Time ran out today for the troubled Xanadu entertainment and retail complex. A consortium of five lenders this morning took over the stalled project from a group led by Colony Capital LLC, which ran into problems last year after an affiliate of bankrupt Lehman Brothers stopped providing promised construction funds and could not find alternate financing. This action creates a strong foundation to effect the seamless transfer of ownership in order to complete this project as quickly as possible so that it is open and flourishing as an established visitor destination in advance of the 2014 Super Bowl," said Michael Beckerman, a spokesperson for the lenders._
More: http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/08/five_lenders_take_control_of_t.html

The new governor has made Xanadu a priority.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2011)

_*Latest developers will give long-delayed Xanadu a new name*
Xana-who? Xanadu, the mega-mall project in the Meadowlands that Gov. Chris Christie has called the ugliest building in New Jersey, will be getting a new name._

To date, "Xanadon't" is more like it. I'd rather have a new facade than a new name.
But wait-

_Late last year, *Triple Five, which owns the Mall of America in Minnesota* and the West Edmonton Mall in Canada, signed a letter of intent with lenders* to complete the development of the complex and possibly expand it*. Hanson repeated that possibility today, saying "We are exploring ways that we can increase the size of that facility."_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/03/latest_developers_will_give_xa.html

Looks like they're finally getting serious.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2011)

It's falling apart 

http://www.northjersey.com/news/115203514_Roof_heavily_damaged_at_Meadowlands_Xanadu.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm really pissed that Xanadu isn't done yet.  I was so looking forward to ripping turns during my lunch break.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 25, 2011)

This came out late last week.   The Triple Five (Canadian outfit, Mall of America in Minneapolis, West Edmonton Mall) deal that has been in the works since December might be happening.



> A big day for Xanadu- The parties are moving to finalize an agreement on stalled Xanadu entertainment and retail complex in the Meadowland, according to Jon F. Hanson, chairman of a committee appointed Chris Christie-on games, sports and recreation, which represents the state in negotiations.
> 
> “I hope by the end of the month there will be a resolution of various outstanding issues on the Xanadu project,” he said.
> 
> ...



No telling if the new owners would keep the ski facility or just rip it down.


----------



## RichT (Apr 25, 2011)

Put in a I-Fly.........was at the one in Ogden UT, as my daughter would say it was "cool beans"!!!

http://www.iflyutah.com/


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I hope so.  Maybe we could do a summertime AZ day there!



AZ Summer Get Together? 
:beer:

Actually we SHOULD do a summer get together. Maybe a hike or mt ike or something.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 28, 2011)

_*Deal Is Reached to Revive and Expand Xanadu Project*
The Christie administration, lenders and a new developer have reached a deal to revive the vast Xanadu....The plan: make it even bigger, give it a new name and slap a new skin on the much reviled exterior walls of the 2.4-million-square-foot complex. *** The company also wants to *add a large indoor water park, a skating rink*, a second multistory parking garage and other entertainment features.... *Triple Five also intends to keep the 600-foot-long indoor ski slope already installed in Xanadu*....“They’re betting a billion dollars that tourists will come,” said James Sullivan, a retail analyst.... ***_
Story: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/29/n...expand-xanadu-mall-project-in-nj.html?_r=1&hp

So there may be a light at the end of the tunnel after all. Gov Christie wants it completed by the 2014 Super Bowl.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*Deal Is Reached to Revive and Expand Xanadu Project*_
> _The Christie administration, lenders and a new developer have reached a deal to revive the vast Xanadu....The plan: make it even bigger, give it a new name and slap a new skin on the much reviled exterior walls of the 2.4-million-square-foot complex. *** The company also wants to *add a large indoor water park, a skating rink*, a second multistory parking garage and other entertainment features.... *Triple Five also intends to keep the 600-foot-long indoor ski slope already installed in Xanadu*....“They’re betting a billion dollars that tourists will come,” said James Sullivan, a retail analyst.... ***_
> Story: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/29/n...expand-xanadu-mall-project-in-nj.html?_r=1&hp
> 
> So there may be a light at the end of the tunnel after all. Gov Christie wants it completed by the 2014 Super Bowl.


 

Pretty cool, they're going to take a big flop and make it bigger :dunce: I don't really hold out much hope for this place.


----------



## dmc (Apr 28, 2011)

Hopefully Gov. Christie can push it through before he starts his presidential run...


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 28, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Pretty cool, they're going to take a big flop and make it bigger :dunce: I don't really hold out much hope for this place.




I disagree. I don't think the ski slope will do anything but the other attractions like an indoor water park will draw people in.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I disagree. I don't think the ski slope will do anything but the other attractions like an indoor water park will draw people in.



I disagree, the ski slope will do a lot. A lot of siphoning of profits from the rest of the place.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> AZ Summer Get Together?
> :beer:
> 
> Actually we SHOULD do a summer get together. Maybe a hike or mt ike or something.



I'm in.

Actually, if this place is ever actually opened I would be a regular there. Definitely get a season (yearly?) pass. With the Cabela's outlet there they would suck alot of money out of my wallet too.

And I doubt I would get bored either. Year round skiing has a nice ring to it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2011)

JimG. said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Actually, if this place is ever actually opened I would be a regular there. Definitely get a season (yearly?) pass. With the Cabela's outlet there they would suck alot of money out of my wallet too.
> 
> And I doubt I would get bored either. Year round skiing has a nice ring to it.



I'm with JimG on the season pass.  I wouldn't even think twice about it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2011)

Misplaced priorities by our governor..

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/29/n...oject-in-nj.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha29


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably won't even get much for scrap material out of it...


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2011)

_*Update: Former Xanadu project to get bigger under new developer*
Governor Christie formally announced Tuesday morning that a new developer will would take over the former Xanadu shopping and entertainment project, giving it a new name, a new exterior and 600,000 square feet more space. Triple Five Group, the project’s new developer, plans to build an addition to the southeastern corner of the long-dormant project, a spokeswoman said. That would put development’s size at 2.9 million square feet....*Triple Five intends to open the first phase of the project in “late 2013,” *Bausch said. ***_
Story:http://www.northjersey.com/news/bus..._to_unveil_sports_complex_revitalization.html


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2011)

So, now the big fat man in Trenton wants to spend hundreds of millions of state funds on a Mall.  Just what NJ needs...another Mega Mall.  Yet, he claimed the state didn't have the funds for another tunnel link to NYC.  Doesn't common sense dictate that a commercial-industrial-transportation link to NYC, clearly, NJ's biggest asset in terms of generating income is its proximity to NYC, would do more for the long-term financial health of New Jersey than investing state funds into a private shopping mall?  WTF?  

He should just go take another helicopter trip right out of the state this time.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> So, now the big fat man in Trenton wants to spend hundreds of millions of state funds on a Mall.  Just what NJ needs...another Mega Mall.  Yet, he claimed the state didn't have the funds for another tunnel link to NYC.  Doesn't common sense dictate that a commercial-industrial-transportation link to NYC, clearly, NJ's biggest asset in terms of generating income is its proximity to NYC, would do more for the long-term financial health of New Jersey than investing state funds into a private shopping mall?  WTF?
> 
> He should just go take another helicopter trip right out of the state this time.



OK, as I stated in two other forums:



			
				tt431 said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to consider it for more than just an indoor ski resort, on those merits alone I do not believe it will make it. Looking at it at a bigger scale, it's a shopping mall plus all kind of games. Now in prime times for shopping and other activities you will most likely have stuff like Giants games, Jets games, stuff at the arena, etc.... causing huge traffic jams. Do you want to go shopping at some place where you may have 75000 fans going to a giants game or a concert, etc.. Doubt when fans or concert goers get out of their event they're going to want to go shopping or skiing. Now, let's forget the mall aspect of it. Let's look at it on skiing alone, as you state 1/3 the size of Snowshed, nice for one or two trips, but that novelty will wear off real quick. Supposed to have opened in 2007, still not open, now I believe they're saying 2013. Damn, by then it'll be time to tear it down and start all over again. One big mess, I say just scrap it instead of throwing more money at it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

Are malls even still popular? I feel like most of the ones I go to are kind of falling apart and dying out. Of course that was also the prediction 5 years ago.


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Are malls even still popular? I feel like most of the ones I go to are kind of falling apart and dying out. Of course that was also the prediction 5 years ago.



Precisely. So, why is this purported fiscally conservative governor, who already refused to spend state funds to build a significant infrastructure project that could benefit future generations of New Jersians, spending state funds on completing another mega mall in this already reduced retail environment...and if the current trends continue...will only be further reduced with the continuing growth of online sales?  

Query?


----------



## HowieT2 (Jul 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> Precisely. So, why is this purported fiscally conservative governor, who already refused to spend state funds to build a significant infrastructure project that could benefit future generations of New Jersians, spending state funds on completing another mega mall in this already reduced retail environment...and if the current trends continue...will only be further reduced with the continuing growth of online sales?
> 
> Query?



you know the answer.  "fiscal conservatism" is just his excuse to stick it to the poor and middle class while further enriching the powers that be.


----------



## threecy (Jul 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> Precisely. So, why is this purported fiscally conservative governor, who already refused to spend state funds to build a significant infrastructure project that could benefit future generations of New Jersians, spending state funds on completing another mega mall



Perhaps you can provide some proof that he's planning to spend state funds on Xanadu?  All I've seen published is providing state tax breaks to the new developers.


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2011)

threecy said:


> Perhaps you can provide some proof that he's planning to spend state funds on Xanadu?  All I've seen published is providing state tax breaks to the new developers.



The information is out there it might just not be readily available to the general public.


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2011)

threecy said:


> Perhaps you can provide some proof that he's planning to spend state funds on Xanadu?  All I've seen published is providing state tax breaks to the new developers.



Seriously.....so let's assume they are just tax breaks.  Why give away potential state income to a private developer?  This whole let's give private big business a tax break so they will make more jobs and the money will trickle down doesn't work.  In the past 30 years...the income gap has just increased.  The wealthy get wealthier...and the poor get poorer.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 1, 2011)

I went to Jersey Gardens mall recently to pass time waiting for a late flight at EWR airport.. It was quite busy.. I think NJ still has an appetite for malls.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> I went to Jersey Gardens mall recently to pass time waiting for a late flight at EWR airport.. It was quite busy.. I think NJ still has an appetite for malls.




Next time, stop in Paramus


----------



## threecy (Jul 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> Seriously.....so let's assume they are just tax breaks.  Why give away potential state income to a private developer?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the incomplete parts of the complex remain closed and in control of the state, no taxes are generated...so, if taxes are actually generated at a lower level (after the tax breaks), the state still makes more money than the alternative.



marcski said:


> This whole let's give private big business a tax break so they will make more jobs and the money will trickle down doesn't work.  In the past 30 years...the income gap has just increased.  The wealthy get wealthier...and the poor get poorer.


That's ridiculous.  The "wealthy" have to pay taxes on business earnings once they're recognized on the individual level.  Business taxes hamper business.

I don't care about the wealthy getting wealthier, so long as it's done legally.  A wealthy person getting weathier has no effect on my life - a wealthy person earning another dollar does not mean that there's one less dollar for me.

And I don't buy the notion that the 'poor get poorer' - firstly, poor is a state of mind.  Secondly, 30 years ago, how many poor people had iPhones, HD TV, SUVs, etc.?


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 1, 2011)

threecy said:


> That's ridiculous.  The "wealthy" have to pay taxes on business earnings once they're recognized on the individual level.  Business taxes hamper business.
> 
> And I don't buy the notion that the 'poor get poorer' - firstly, poor is a state of mind.  Secondly, 30 years ago, how many poor people had iPhones, HD TV, SUVs, etc.?



His point wasn't that business tax breaks aren't good for business, it was that they don't create jobs. They aren't always the same thing. In this case, I hope they are, because I'd love to go see Thiery Henry play at Red Bull Arena and then head to Xanadu for some turns.

As an off topic aside, why do people still make a big deal out of HD TVs? Is it even possible to buy a non-HD tv anymore? I thought mine was the last non-HD unit left in the state.:-o


----------



## threecy (Jul 2, 2011)

MadPadraic said:


> His point wasn't that business tax breaks aren't good for business, it was that they don't create jobs.


Zero jobs for the incomplete part of the project today vs. ...
Businesses do create more jobs when given the financial opportunity and stability.  And, when given a harsher environment, they will cut jobs and wages.



MadPadraic said:


> As an off topic aside, why do people still make a big deal out of HD TVs? Is it even possible to buy a non-HD tv anymore? I thought mine was the last non-HD unit left in the state.:-o


I bought my el cheapo mono-sound tube TV at Wally World


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 2, 2011)

threecy said:


> I bought my el cheapo mono-sound tube TV at Wally World



Mine was given to me so I could watch the 2006 Olympics. It was at least 10 years old then.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone who wants a free non-hd tube tv, just keep an eye on the free listings on craigslist, you should be able to find one.


----------



## marcski (Jul 2, 2011)

I just dumped 2....
Lol


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*Update: Former Xanadu project to get bigger under new developer*
> Governor Christie formally announced Tuesday morning that a new developer will would take over the former Xanadu shopping and entertainment project, giving it a new name, a new exterior and 600,000 square feet more space. Triple Five Group, the project’s new developer, plans to build an addition to the southeastern corner of the long-dormant project, a spokeswoman said. That would put development’s size at 2.9 million square feet....*Triple Five intends to open the first phase of the project in “late 2013,” *Bausch said. ***_
> Story:http://www.northjersey.com/news/bus..._to_unveil_sports_complex_revitalization.html



This second picture reminds me of Circus Circus in Vegas


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2011)

MadPadraic said:


> As an off topic aside, why do people still make a big deal out of HD TVs? Is it even possible to buy a non-HD tv anymore? I thought mine was the last non-HD unit left in the state.:-o



Some good friends of mine have one TV in their entire house, it's a 24" tube TV hooked with rabbit ears. I feel like they are in the stone age when I visit but who am I to judge haha.


----------



## marcski (Jul 3, 2011)

Like I said, Malls are a dying breed:

http://financiallyfit.yahoo.com/fin...-shopping-malls-wont-tell-you?ywaad=ad0035&nc


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 4, 2012)

Now it's going to be called American Dream Meadowlands and supposedly open fall of 2013.
http://www.americandream.com/entertainment/


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 4, 2012)

Wonder what the lift ticket will cost and I wonder how many skiers they will limit it too.  Pretty sure that place will be a zoo!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2012)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Now it's going to be called American Dream Meadowlands and supposedly open fall of 2013.
> http://www.americandream.com/entertainment/



WOW, deja vu all over again. Another opening date. I think the place will fall apart before it opens.  :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it actually represents the American dream now, all crumbling and empty.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2012)

The project was officially approved in late 2003 as a joint venture between the former Mills Corporation and the Mack-Cali realty corporation. The project was billed by Mills chairman and executive officer Laurence E. Siegel as "...a new standard for bringing lifestyle, recreation, sports and family entertainment offerings together in one location."[2] Ground was broken on the complex on September 29, 2004,[3] and, at the time, was expected to open two years later.[4]


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 5, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Wonder what the lift ticket will cost and I wonder how many skiers they will limit it too.  Pretty sure that place will be a zoo!



No idea on the price and guess they would limit it to 1-3 hr sessions like they do for tubing. More $. Yes on the zoo factor.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2012)

Now for a fun fact, this place is in the middle of a sports complex, a stadium, arena, and horse track. When would people have most time for:
Indoor Ice Rink
Amusement Park
Ski & Snowboard Park
Water Park
Movie Theatres
Live Performing Arts Theatre
Dining and Restaurants

 Weekend? When do the Giants/Jets play? Weekend? Yeah, I'll really feel like going shopping there. Oh, want to do any of these things during the week, that could be a blast as well when you have some major headliners playing the arena.

Pure genius.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope it's big,


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I hope it's big,



Like Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome BIG!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2012)

This will go down as one of the biggest political scams / taxpayer $$$$ wastes in the history of America.

Sleezy McGreevey's legacy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

To bad they can't inclose glass over a 1600 vertical catskill hill, that would be sweet.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> To bad they can't inclose glass over a 1600 vertical catskill hill, that would be sweet.



Like Hunter!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Like Hunter!



Yes open roof for snow and close it for bad weather


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> To bad they can't inclose glass over a 1600 vertical catskill hill, that would be sweet.



With the money spent on Xanadu thus far, I'm sure they could have.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel like this place gets more of a bad rap than it deserves. 

Last I checked there is still a population base of 8 FIGURES within an easy (as in way easier then heading up to ADK or VT) drive. They already have huge draws in the sports teams, theres just to many people out there not to do somewhat well. Those are some good draws as well, drunk sports fans and gamblers, that has golden goose written all over it, especially if they can convince the family of all the other sweet stuff to do. 

That being said, all the bs its gone through has been working against it for a while now. It will take lots of capital up front to see a return, but enough cash and the right guy could see money from it. I mean, its pretty much there now, just get it open.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> *I feel like this place gets more of a bad rap than it deserves. *




That's simply not possible.  If you acquaint yourself with the financials, it deserves an ever worse rap than it has.  

And with every passing day that it remains unopened, the financials grow worse.  It's the ultimate cluster****, not surprising given the whole thing was a scam from day one.  How Federal indictments havent yet been handed out I'll never know.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 6, 2012)

*American Dream Project Gets a Reboot*
_*** Triple Five Group, which got involved with the project in late 2010, has cut a tentative deal with Deutsche Bank AG  to provide an approximately *$700 million loan* to resuscitate and expand the project, according to people familiar with the matter. Deutsche Bank...would provide a key piece of financing for a $1.7 billion-plus effort to finish the giant mall and *indoor ski slope and build a sprawling amusement and water park*, renamed the American Dream Meadowlands.
Triple Five, which built the Mall of America in Minnesota, also *expects to take control of the site within weeks* from a group of onetime lenders ***_
Story: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303506404577448503546498204.html


----------



## marcski (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just happy that its on the west side of the Hudson.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *American Dream Project Gets a Reboot*
> _*** Triple Five Group, which got involved with the project in late 2010, has cut a tentative deal with Deutsche Bank AG  to provide an approximately *$700 million loan* to resuscitate and expand the project, according to people familiar with the matter. Deutsche Bank...would provide a key piece of financing for a $1.7 billion-plus effort to finish the giant mall and *indoor ski slope and build a sprawling amusement and water park*, renamed the American Dream Meadowlands.
> Triple Five, which built the Mall of America in Minnesota, also *expects to take control of the site within weeks* from a group of onetime lenders ***_
> Story: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303506404577448503546498204.html



Well hopefully they make it look nicer looking then what I see from a mile away on high way to work.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 7, 2012)

According to news accounts, redoing the ugly facade is a priority.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


> According to news accounts, redoing the ugly facade is a priority.


That is great it looks like puke from my mile away on highway.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 7, 2012)

So, started construction on this fine elephant 8 years ago, has yet to open and today I drive by and see they are tearing off the roof.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2012)

andyzee said:


> So, started construction on this fine elephant 8 years ago, has yet to open and today I drive by and see Othey are tearing off the roof.



For natural snow to fall lol.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> For natural snow to fall lol.




Ah, that makes sense!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 9, 2012)

I hear they're going to change the name to Xanadont


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I hear they're going to change the name to Xanadont



I would try it in summer times, and it could help get people into the sport we all love bringing more money into my favorite hills so that is a plus.


----------



## RENO (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't believe the amount of money poured into this mess! :???: Ridiculous!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 22, 2012)

_*Giants, Jets sue to stop construction
*__...The[y] cite the failure of the Edmonton, Canada-based developer to obtain their consent for an expanded footprint that would include an indoor amusement and water park...._
Full story: http://www.northjersey.com/eastruth...wlands_american_dream_triple_five_xanadu.html


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Can we perhaps start a pool on whether or not this place will open or be knocked down?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 23, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Can we perhaps start a pool on whether or not this place will open or be knocked down?


 hopefully they start over some where their is more steep then what has been built so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2012)

http://wor710.com/pages/11652104.php they were talking about it on am radio this morning.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2012)

The story that will never die.

My theory is that after the great cataclysm that aliens will visit here in say 5,000 years and Xanadu will be the only surviving structure on Earth...and it never opens.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread was started May 6, 2007

07, 11:42 PM.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 20, 2012)

Second post on the thread back in 2007.



MonkeyBrook said:


> Crazy stuff.  I grew up 7 miles east on Rt. 3.  I actually think I will take the kids when this opens up.  I would certainly wait until the summer ot do it.  Nothing like skiing in a swamp.



The kids will be no longer living with you when, if, it opens some day.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 20, 2012)

[B said:
			
		

> MarkC[/B]]_Does anybody know when this project will be complete?_





andyzee said:


> 2008



Andy, you have typed two zeros, one of those zeros needs to be a '1' or '2'. 2018, 2028, 2108 or 2208 would seem to be right.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Andy, you have typed two zeros, one of those zeros needs to be a '1' or '2'. 2018, 2028, 2108 or 2208 would seem to be right.




We all make mistakes, mine was listening to PR back then. I am wiser now and realize that even a '2' will not help. I wish I could get just 1% of the money wasted on this white elephant.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)

Judge green lights 'Xanadu' expansion- dismisses Jets/Giants lawsuit:
http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/...can_dream_expansion.html#incart_river_default

But wait....Judge "Doyne said the teams may *revisit their suits*, but only after plans for the new parks have been passed by the New Jersey Sports and Exposition Authority."
Being that the governor is committed to seeing it through, I suspect they won't be revisting anything & will work things out among themselves.

On a related note, every time I drive by this place & see the outside of the ski slope (like yesterday), I feel disappointed about all the years I could have been cruising around in there on hot summer days (like today) if only they had stuck to the original plan.  :sad:


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2012)

If they stuck to the original plan - you would've been bored with the place 2 years ago... 

I still think skiing inside is pretty boring...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2012)

dmc said:


> If they stuck to the original plan - you would've been bored with the place 2 years ago...
> 
> I still think skiing inside is pretty boring...



I agree with lil Ewok.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 13, 2012)

dmc said:


> If they stuck to the original plan - you would've been bored with the place 2 years ago...
> 
> I still think skiing inside is pretty boring...


I agree....But right now I would love a few turns ...even inside


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2012)

would be nice to have a place to make turns in the summer. Could always try sand skiing instead. Although they'd probably throw a fit on the Cape or Plymouth.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I agree....But right now I would love a few turns ...even inside



True true.. It's a novelty but it's skiing...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump they actually have Face book page on getting the place open already  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xanadu-Indoor-Skiing-Lets-Get-It-Open/209084565771126


----------



## dmc (Sep 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Bump they actually have Face book page on getting the place open already  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xanadu-Indoor-Skiing-Lets-Get-It-Open/209084565771126



Nice pictures of the slope in Dubai..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.ridemteverest.com/giants-stadium-sale/ new website and new name hope just means their working on the place.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 5, 2012)

negative.. that is just the name of a ski shop which hosts a "stadium" sale at met life every year. I think usually early and late season.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd rather see something like this open up around here:

http://www.snowmaker.com/snowflex.html

Seems way more sustainable than trying to keep a place cold enough to make snow.  And since it doesn't have to be indoors, they could make it as big as they want.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 13, 2013)

Work will be resuming soon:

_*** “It is also my understanding that we could commence construction in January,” Hanson said recently. “We are all anxious to see everyone come back to work.”...According to the company's website__, the project "is *80 percent complete*." ***_

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/01/a_dream_deferred_work_expected.html


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I'd rather see something like this open up around here:
> 
> http://www.snowmaker.com/snowflex.html
> 
> Seems way more sustainable than trying to keep a place cold enough to make snow.  And since it doesn't have to be indoors, they could make it as big as they want.



I believe they do this at Ward Hill in Framingham, MA


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Work will be resuming soon:




Awesome.  Everyone from my home state's taxes will be going up again.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2013)

If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times and I'll keep on saying it. This will never open!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 14, 2013)

^ You're always so positive, Andy!
;-)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2013)

legalskier said:


> ^ You're always so positive, Andy!
> ;-)



When it comes to Xanadu, yep. I live not too far from the laughing stock, and believe me, it is a joke, an expensive joke. If they do ever open, it'll be time to rebuild it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)

I pass it on my bus commute into the city everyday,in the summer I'm sure I try the place.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I pass it on my bus commute into the city everyday,in the summer I'm sure I try the place.



I'm sure you no try the place.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 15, 2013)

I've actually parked in the parking garage of said structure while attending Jets games this season.


----------



## skiking4 (Jan 15, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I'd rather see something like this open up around here:
> 
> http://www.snowmaker.com/snowflex.html
> 
> Seems way more sustainable than trying to keep a place cold enough to make snow.  And since it doesn't have to be indoors, they could make it as big as they want.



I've always wanted to try some sort of summer skiing.
Has anyone tried grass skiing around here?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> I've always wanted to try some sort of summer skiing.
> Has anyone tried grass skiing around here?



Ask GSS, oh wait, he's banned. Nevermind.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 16, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've actually parked in the parking garage of said structure while attending Jets games this season.



How ironic with the Jets having about the same success.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've actually parked in the parking garage of said structure while attending Jets games this season.



I guess that eventually they can turn it into a parking lot, kind of what it looks like anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> I've always wanted to try some sort of summer skiing.
> Has anyone tried grass skiing around here?



Dry skiing, yes.  Grass skiing, with roller skis though, no.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2013)

WOW, san you believe it, looks like opening to be delayed:

http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ss...ne_trying_to_intervene_in_american_dream.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2013)

andyzee said:


> WOW, san you believe it, looks like opening to be delayed:
> 
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ss...ne_trying_to_intervene_in_american_dream.html[/QUO
> Because it has to live up to it's name XanadoNot.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, san you believe it, looks like opening to be delayed:
> ...


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 18, 2013)

andyzee said:


> WOW, san you believe it, looks like opening to be delayed:
> 
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ss...ne_trying_to_intervene_in_american_dream.html



Sad that it could not be completed before the Superbowl that will be played next door. Way to go NJ. Although NY is no better with its rusting relics from the worlds fair in Flushing


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Sad that it could not be completed before the Superbowl that will be played next door. Way to go NJ. Although NY is no better with its rusting relics from the worlds fair in Flushing



On the flip side, what good is being opened during Superbowl when I imagine you'll have tons of traffic. I mean overall this sounds nice, but take a look at traffic issues, could be a nightmare.


----------



## crank (Jul 18, 2013)

If it was open today I would head down there just to be refrigerated.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2013)

crank said:


> If it was open today I would head down there just to be refrigerated.



I could take a their after work and then continue home on another bus ,dreaming I guess.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I could take a their after work and then continue home on another bus ,dreaming I guess.



Yes, American Dreamin.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 18, 2013)

andyzee said:


> On the flip side, what good is being opened during Superbowl when I imagine you'll have tons of traffic. I mean overall this sounds nice, but take a look at traffic issues, could be a nightmare.


in case you haven't noticed, it all ready is a nightmare on your average game night. The biggest problem I see is all those people leaving at once. Perhaps if people had someplace to go(skiing/shopping, did somebody say indoor waterpark?) this would cut down on that mass exodus.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> in case you haven't noticed, it all ready is a nightmare on your average game night. The biggest problem I see is all those people leaving at once. Perhaps if people had someplace to go(skiing/shopping, did somebody say indoor waterpark?) this would cut down on that mass exodus.



I just finished watching a Giants game, great game, or crap game, don't matter. Next thing I'll be dying to do is go shopping, indoor skiing, play video games, maybe hit a restaurant. Yeah, I'm sorry, but I don't think so.


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 19, 2013)

when you have 70k+ leaving anywhere its going to be a disaster. that whole project is a disaster.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> when you have 70k+ leaving anywhere its going to be a disaster. that whole project is a disaster.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 19, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> . that whole project is a disaster.



Typical of New Jersey.  Blow it up.  On a side note: It can't snow hard enough for the Super Bowl this year.  Anyone else want to see a full fledged blizzard for the game?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## x10003q (Jul 19, 2013)

If they ever get this thing open are they going to charge to park? I would imagine that Giant/Jet/(concert) fans might want to avoid paying the $30 they charge to park on game days. Imagine paying $30 to get into the place just for shopping or grabbing a meal?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 19, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Typical of New Jersey.  Blow it up.  On a side note: It can't snow hard enough for the Super Bowl this year.  Anyone else want to see a full fledged blizzard for the game?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Yes especially if it is snowing were ever I go skiing in that day, powder day.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Typical of New Jersey.  Blow it up.  On a side note: It can't snow hard enough for the Super Bowl this year.  Anyone else want to see a full fledged blizzard for the game?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Now you're talking! Football as it should be played.


----------



## x10003q (Jul 20, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Now you're talking! Football as it should be played.


True, but more likely is a rain event with temps in the high 30s or low 40s. Nothing like sitting for hours in a cold rain through mega commercial breaks and a 45 minute halftime. Everybody will be inside while the game is played in front of vast sections of empty seats.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2013)

x10003q said:


> True, but more likely is a rain event with temps in the high 30s or low 40s. Nothing like sitting for hours in a cold rain through mega commercial breaks and a 45 minute halftime. Everybody will be inside while the game is played in front of vast sections of empty seats.




Good point. In the end, we get the Superbowl in NJ. If weather is crap,they go back to playing stictly indoors, but we had Superbowl.


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 20, 2013)

The nfl knew they were taking a gamble and even included a snowflake in the logo. Word behind the scenes is they could move the date a week back due to a megastorm but i don't see how that would work with all of the people coming in for a certain date. I for one would love to see a nice 6" snowfall just to add a little flavor to the game. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2014)

*"Jets  and Giants settle suits over American Dream complex at Meadowlands*

Jon  F. Hanson, Governor Christie’s adviser on sports and entertainment  projects in the state, said that he now anticipates that [developer] Triple Five 'will commence construction almost immediately'....The project...is not expected to open before the end of 2015."
http://www.northjersey.com/news/Gia...ican_Dream.html?page=all#sthash.xnbFEpu6.dpuf


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 12, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *"Jets  and Giants settle suits over American Dream complex at Meadowlands*
> 
> Jon  F. Hanson, Governor Christie’s adviser on sports and entertainment  projects in the state, said that he now anticipates that [developer] Triple Five 'will commence construction almost immediately'....The project...is not expected to open before the end of 2015."
> http://www.northjersey.com/news/Gia...ican_Dream.html?page=all#sthash.xnbFEpu6.dpuf



Anyone know if the dome has its own entrance?  I bet they could get that thing up and running before the rest of the mall was open for business.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Anyone know if the dome has its own entrance?  I bet they could get that thing up and running before the rest of the mall was open for business.


 well my bus and train is half mile away looks like it would have seperate entrance building is ugly red color now. why cant they make it steeper then it is now?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

For the LOVE of GOD, just make it rain Federal Indictments already.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> For the LOVE of GOD, just make it rain Federal Indictments already.



You got that right BG.  Only in NJ.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Twism86 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good idea but everything else about this has been terrible.......


----------



## legalskier (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like construction will be  resuming-
www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2014/04...ay_for_construction.html#incart_river_default


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Looks like construction will be  resuming-www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2014/04...ay_for_construction.html#incart_river_default[/QUOTEThey tear down the pancake building and start new with Nd Angel .


----------

